# Aces'N'Eights Builds



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm new to Lay It Low.I've just got back in to the hobby after a 13 year break.I build all over the automotive spectrum.Here's a few pics of some of my builds since my return.








My first lowrider build with Pegasus 19" D's








1937 Ford painted Testor one coat with a dullcote on top.








1955 Chevy built to replicate one of Boyd Coddingtons cars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice builds.Welcome to LIL.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

hey man, see your a Alberta boy... where the hell is that , that you are from...
PS bad ass lookin builds


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a few more of my builds.








My first attemp at a pro-touring car.








1932 Ford Roadster with a blown race Hemi.
Finally this is my current WIP.A project I'm calling "The Reflector Collector"








My plans for this one are to fully shave it.Put a set of big rig rims on it.I might try my hand at fabricating a backhalf for it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

phat97yukon,where I'm from is about 4 1/2 hours north-east of you.I'm in calgary about once a year for about a week.
Thanx for the comments guys.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL BUILDS HOMIE.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 1 2008, 12:30 AM~12299617
> *phat97yukon,where I'm from is about 4 1/2 hours north-east of you.I'm in calgary about once a year for about a week.
> Thanx for the comments guys.
> *


cool man, ya i just googled it up in the loyd area 
Always great to have another canadian on here, and better yet a fellow albertian


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet builds and welcome to LIL!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to LAYITLOW, Nice builds


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2008, 07:27 AM~12300529
> *Sweet builds and welcome to LIL!
> *


x2 
keep it up


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

looking good, the cuda is really sweet looking.
welcome to LIL, looking forward to seeing more builds. do you have some old work.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You kinda look like a C.M.B.I. prospect to me!!! :scrutinize: Nice build's!! Welcome to LayItLow... Always like seeing new Canadians on these forums.... I just moved to B.C. from Calgary about 3 months ago..  Get your shit together homie and give phat97yukon a return pm!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin pretty good overall man!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are some dope rides, Jeremy!! Looking to see more on that dually!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the welcome.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

2lowsyn,how far back do you want to see my builds from I still have most of them.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Post up whatever you can bro!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2008, 12:38 AM~12340763
> *2lowsyn,how far back do you want to see my builds from I still have most of them.
> *


post them all bro, we'd love to see


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

ok give me a few minutes to take pics of what I have in the house.Is there a pic limit per post?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2008, 12:47 AM~12340854
> *ok give me a few minutes to take pics of what I have in the house.Is there a pic limit per post?
> *


20


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx BodyDropped.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 4 2008, 11:55 PM~12340946
> *Thanx BodyDropped.
> *




cant wait to see the builds


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

OK here's a some more.
























































I'll post more once I get them loaded into photobucket.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are sick! The top two are dope.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

nice man, good to see more


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guys here's some more.
















































































Thats all for now.I'll post more in the next few days.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like your an all around builder ! Keep up the building you got some cool ideas ~


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

tha gasser T-bird is pretty sweeeet man, the bike almost looks real sittin there..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guyz.
Jordan,the gasser is a kitbash of 3 different kits.I got the idea from an issue of scale auto.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

YOU GOT SOME NICE BUILDS HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome! i like the gassers the most!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

How did I miss this?

really nice builds, thanks for sharing them, and keep up the good work!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

those are some sick rides and welcome lil


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 5 2008, 11:44 AM~12345035
> *How did I miss this?
> 
> really nice builds, thanks for sharing them, and keep up the good work!
> *




x2 fine rides


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice variety of stuff nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2008, 01:58 PM~12304933
> *Those are some dope rides, Jeremy!! Looking to see more on that dually!!
> *


x-2


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guyz.After the better part of a day and a half I finally have pics of everything I've built.This is going to take a few posts to get the rest.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Some more.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

After this post I will have posted everything I have built.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Some sweet build bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx,MTX686.
So I've got quite a bit done to "The Reflector Collector."I cut the front wheelwells out.
(Before)








(After)








I filled in all the holes I didn't want.
















Then I sanded them smooth.
























Tonight I smoothed out the box panels.








Now I just need to figure out what to do with the tailgate.
Any ideas?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SHAVE IT AND ROLL PAN IT.... CADI LIGHTS


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CUT OUT THE BACK WINDOW PILLAR!!!! MAKE IT ONE WHOLE WINDOW...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx homie,I never thought of that.I think I might just shave the vent window pillar for now.I will end up shaving the gate and molding a pan in.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you should make the tailgate swing open to the side like you were telling me.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that is going to be my next plan of attack on this one once I get my wheels and the rest of the bed laid out.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

split the tailgate so it opens like the back doors on a van


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

go crazy !!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice variety of stuff alot of em look really good and some bmf would make alot of em alot better lookin


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx kykustoms,alot of these builds are from when I first started building as a kid.The rest are from when I started building again a few years ago.My skills have improved a bit since then.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'm past the point of no return now.I've cut out the centre of the bed to clear the frame.








The tailgate is now smoothed.








I'm thinking of frenchong the license plate into the 'gate.What do you guys think?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, that was gonna be my suggestion...and try doin this to it










lambo tailgates..this was one of my earlier builds


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Slammd,that is sik.I never would of thought of doing something like that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I found a possible plate mount idea.








Let me know what you guyz think.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah, neither did i til i did it. i tried it a second time on another hilux & it just didnt work like i wanted.

Ive also done a tailgate open like a car door..old ass pics


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice work. keep it up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

thanx slash


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

killer builds bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

thanx lonnie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

All i can say is go all out on it.if you think of something and find a way to do it then put go for it.Your doing good on it so far just keep it up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx undead white boy.I'm not sure what kind of theme I'm goin for yet but it will probably be a spike or spider theme.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Little update.The front bumper has two plate locating holes that I don't care for and a trim piece that wraps around it.








So this is what the bumper looks like now after spending several hours in the purple pond.








I plan on filling the locating holes and smoothing the rest of it.I'm not sure if I'm going to replate it or just colour match it to the truck once a colour is decided.Let me know your opinions.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

looking good on this ford. i would need to know the color then make up my mind on chroming that bumper or not .
youv got some crazy builds through out the years.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx 2lowsyn,I'm thinking of going jet black with just having the grille and the wheels chrome.But,plans may change along the way on the build.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Back from page 8.The Collector got a new set of shoes today.The rims are from a Kenworth T600A.These are just mock-up pics.Let me know what you think.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got some paint laid down on a couple of my projects today since it was so warm.








1987 Buick Grand National for Minis Challenge.








1967 Pro Street Chevelle I'm building for my seven year old.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Back from page 9.
I started a new project last night thanks to the inspiration of Tjay/
This is*<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project Deadmans Hand"</span>*
Here's what I got so far.








This is the first kit I've tried to open anything on.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 07:24 PM~13102651
> *Back from page 9.
> I started a new project last night thanks to the inspiration of Tjay/
> This is<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project Deadmans Hand"</span>
> ...


THATS GONNA BE SWEET!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro.Hows the Ford coming?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ITS COMING ALONG SLOWLY. I TOOK A BREAK WITH A QUICK BUILD JUST TO GET BACK INTO THE SWING OF THINGS. LOL


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 08:24 PM~13102651
> *Back from page 9.
> I started a new project last night thanks to the inspiration of Tjay/
> This is<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project Deadmans Hand"</span>
> ...


first time opening it all up  
good job, dont forget the gas tank door


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually both the fuel doors are getting shaved.Then a fuel cell is going in the box.
Thanx for the comments guys.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 10:24 PM~13102651
> *Back from page 9.
> I started a new project last night thanks to the inspiration of Tjay/
> This is<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project Deadmans Hand"</span>
> ...


Looks great so far.You gonna do the doors suicide....I hope.You have another one of those kits laying around you dont want....hit me up!!!Later.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the comps guyz.
Just-a-doodz,sorry man I don't have another on in my stash.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13102651
> *Back from page 9.
> I started a new project last night thanks to the inspiration of Tjay/
> This is<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project Deadmans Hand"</span>
> ...


I'M GOING TO KEEP MY EYES ON THIS ONE


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 07:24 PM~13102651
> *Back from page 9.
> I started a new project last night thanks to the inspiration of Tjay/
> This is<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project Deadmans Hand"</span></span>
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>That makes me want to pul this out and put some work into it again! :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Mr.1/16th.
Thanx Tjay.What kit is that I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Got you on msn!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik builds bro, nice work


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I managed to get the truck to lay out a little more.








I have a question for everybody.I want to put a competition resin 3" cowl hood scoop on the factory hood>My question is what is the best way to mold it in?Also when I get a chance to paint the truck I want to do it black with candy red flames.But,in the flames I want to put skulls and playing cards(aces'n'eights).How exactly would i accomplish this task?Any help will be appreciated.Please post a link to a how-to or pm me a technic I could use.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

To mold it in? I would just try to build up the cowl using a for sale sign or styrene. Then use some putty and sand it down? 

I would cut the hood first tho...if you want the real detailed look.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the tip.Yeah I plan on cutting a hole for where its going.I just wanted to try and use this scoop that I already have instead of trying to scratch one.


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

I think Linc ment cut the hood so you could keep the body line.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah,the hood scoop I'm going to use has the body centerline in it.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN bro that truck is gonna be freakin bad-ass...nice :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Did more cutting on Deadman today.








Found some paint templates as well.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I have been building alot this year but these are what I've finished so far.
#1








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Lonnie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where are the plates? :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2009, 08:26 PM~13908235
> *where are the plates?  :biggrin:
> *


They will be on the next build I post of my dads replica.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so my next build is going to be a replica of my dads car.But it is going to have on of rollins plates.
So heres my next project:
R-M's 1941 Chevrolet Pick-Up.








I don't have a whole lot of ideas yet accept its going to have a small block.The paint is going to be lime-ice on most of the body with black fenders.Let me know of any suggestions guys.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13941175
> *Ok so my next build is going to be a replica of my dads car.But it is going to have on of rollins plates.
> So heres my next project:
> R-M's 1941 Chevrolet Pick-Up.
> ...


Looks good wit that stance, also the color choices u stated should make it a standout street truck. can't wait to see more of it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick builds bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 19 2009, 05:51 PM~13941175
> *Ok so my next build is going to be a replica of my dads car.But it is going to have on of rollins plates.
> So heres my next project:
> R-M's 1941 Chevrolet Pick-Up.
> ...


u could send me the kit's inline 6 cylinder :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 19 2009, 11:13 PM~13942248
> *u could send me the kit's inline 6 cylinder  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Send me a pm and we'll talk.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So I have to stop on my 41 build to start on the replica of my dads car.It's going to be a 50's style custom.I'll post mock-up pics once the primers dry.I have two weeks to complete this replica so it can be displayed with the 1:1 at its first show.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So here is my first mock-up pic of the replica.








It's going to be completely shaved.The paint is going to be two tone green.It's going to have skirts,lakepipes,dummy spots.I'm going to try to replicate the car to the best of my ability.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah,I hope it turns out well.The way the paint is done is going to probably get the best of me.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So here are some pics of the car I'm replicating.



























If anyone can tell me the best way to tape this paint job off I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 21 2009, 09:03 PM~13964538
> *So here are some pics of the car I'm replicating.
> 
> 
> ...



I would use some tape....ohhhh and your hands.....


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Good luck homie...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Since it was hot out today I had a chance to lay some paint on my replica build.
















this is only the third tu-tone paint job I've done and it didn't turn out to bad I think.Let me know what you think.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint turned out sick Jeremy!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James.I should hopefully have it foiled and cleared later tonight.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well my replica build is finally done.I think I did not to bad.Here's a few outside pics.
















Here's a few pics in my photo booth.
















Let me know what you think guys.
Now I get back to my '41 Chevy build.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

My daughters and I went to a local show this weekend.They had a Revell make and take there.My girls wanted to see what it was like to build a kit so we did.Heres some pics of their very first builds.I can't believe they only had one kind of kit to build though.








^This one was done by my 3 yr old Jayden.^








^This was built by my 7 yr old Miranda.^
Here's a pic of both of their builds together.








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I forgot to add that my girls did these all on their own.Jayden needed a little help with the wheels only.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 10 2009, 09:27 PM~14156511
> *I forgot to add that my girls did these all on their own.Jayden needed a little help with the wheels only.
> *


COOL!! good work! Oh, you to nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Chris I'll let my girlz know of your comments.They'll really appreciate it.
Thanx from me as well.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Alll clean looking rides bro, that 50's one came out real nice


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man I appreciate it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Jun 11 2009, 02:19 AM~14153681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are doin good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That car came out bad ass!!!! Your daughters did some great work also on those Chevy's too!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guys the girlz appreciate the comments very much.
Thanx from me as well.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 10 2009, 02:19 PM~14153681
> *Well my replica build is finally done.I think I did not to bad.Here's a few outside pics.
> 
> 
> ...


car came out pretty good.... i bet your dad loved it


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work man work looks good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guyz I appreciate it.I'll have some progress pics later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 10 2009, 05:19 PM~14153681
> *Well my replica build is finally done.I think I did not to bad.Here's a few outside pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good bro,looks just like the real one

good job on the cars that you daughters did


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man the girlz and I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 10 2009, 07:19 PM~14153681
> *Well my replica build is finally done.I think I did not to bad.Here's a few outside pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet replica homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

The little ones are doing good wook and they have u 2 look up 2 :thumbsup: all around.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I finally got the 41 Chevy painted.This first pic is without clear.








This one is with FolkArt clear.Man I can't believe the shine out of this stuff.








I decided to do something a little different taillight wise.I stole the taillights from a 1937 Ford Sedan kit.








This is just a rear 3/4 shot.








Let me know what you think everyone.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that folkart is the shit man  :biggrin: 



some killer builds up in hurr  nice work bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it is man.Thanx for the comp as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass. I like that shine!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro,I really appreciate it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that truck is looking great! nice color combo and shine! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.I wanted to try a different color combo then I've seen done on this kit.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice color on the truck, and that folk art is the shiz. all i use


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.The first time I used it I thought is was crap.But I decided to give it another try on this build and it proved me wrong.I've now found my new favorite clear.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 20 2009, 12:53 AM~14244646
> *Yeah it is man.Thanx for the comp as well.
> *




 






tell ya what, that folkart is the shit, but polish it out and wax it and you'll see whats up lol




















sounds like alot of work................ and is kinda, but well worth it in the end


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro, always nice to c older hod rod style trucks. Not a whole lot like that one out there. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really clean builds!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Dropped @birth I've been wanting to polish and wax alot of my builds.But the thing is I'm not sure how to do it or what to use


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

FrameDragger,thanx man.I wanted to build this one different then what I've seen them done.The stance and color combo are the biggest factors in this build.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Jevries,I really appreciate the comp thanx.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 20 2009, 11:15 AM~14246502
> *Dropped @birth I've been wanting to polish and wax alot of my builds.But the thing is I'm not sure how to do it or what to use
> *





i use a polishing kit from black gold................ it uses 2800,3000,3600,4000,6000,8000, and 12000 grit polishing cloth, and i take the body after its been set up for aabout a week (so i know it will be dry completely) because that folkart takes a little longer  

so after a week or so, ill take the body to the sink, and turn on some warm water, and start with the smallest grit polishing cloth, and work my way up to 12000 grit, just sandin away, always up and down and left and right, never in a circle  


then i took meguires sc=cratch remover wax, and hooked it up lol :biggrin: but onc\e again dont wax in a circle, left and right and up and down, and you should be good bro  


hit me up if you need the number for black gold bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx alot for the info man.I might try that on one of my next builds.I'll hit you up when I'm looking for one of those kits.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So the 41 is back in its box because of suspension issues.I had started on RM's Uptown Escalade until I had paint issues.It's now sitting at the bottom of the big purple pond for a while.So here is my newest project.AMT's Chevy Sportside.This build is going to be a replica of a truck I had 9 years ago.This build wouldn't be possible without rollinolskool hooking me up with the kit(thanx again man).Unfortunately I don't have pics of the truck 'cuz the pics I had of it were in the truck when it was stolen.








The truck is going to be pretty much box stock.It's going to be metallic black with a blood red interior.Everything is going to be shaved.But,it will have a back bumper.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be sick bro!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2009, 05:43 PM~14388441
> *So the 41 is back in its box because of suspension issues.I had started on RM's Uptown Escalade until I had paint issues.It's now sitting at the bottom of the big purple pond for a while.So here is my newest project.AMT's Chevy Sportside.This build is going to be a replica of a truck I had 9 years ago.This build wouldn't be possible without rollinolskool hooking me up with the kit(thanx again man).Unfortunately I don't have pics of the truck 'cuz the pics I had of it were in the truck when it was stolen.
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 5 2009, 10:00 PM~14388629
> *Thats gonna be sick bro!!
> *


Thanx James.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jul 5 2009, 10:05 PM~14388682
> *lookin good bro
> *


Thanx bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2009, 08:43 PM~14388441
> *So the 41 is back in its box because of suspension issues.I had started on RM's Uptown Escalade until I had paint issues.It's now sitting at the bottom of the big purple pond for a while.So here is my newest project.AMT's Chevy Sportside.This build is going to be a replica of a truck I had 9 years ago.This build wouldn't be possible without rollinolskool hooking me up with the kit(thanx again man).Unfortunately I don't have pics of the truck 'cuz the pics I had of it were in the truck when it was stolen.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice start bro, another clean one in the making


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.I've got all the side trim shaved now.I'm starting to fill in all the handles right now.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2009, 08:43 PM~14388441
> *So the 41 is back in its box because of suspension issues.I had started on RM's Uptown Escalade until I had paint issues.It's now sitting at the bottom of the big purple pond for a while.So here is my newest project.AMT's Chevy Sportside.This build is going to be a replica of a truck I had 9 years ago.This build wouldn't be possible without rollinolskool hooking me up with the kit(thanx again man).Unfortunately I don't have pics of the truck 'cuz the pics I had of it were in the truck when it was stolen.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 19 2009, 08:46 PM~14244591
> *that folkart is the shit man   :biggrin:
> some killer builds up in hurr   nice work bro
> *


how well does it hold its shine after a couple of days?? i've used some different clears and they always start off nice, then after a while they lose there shine???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

stays kickin!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all painted a while ago


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

whats a while ago???


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2009, 10:43 PM~14388441
> *So the 41 is back in its box because of suspension issues.I had started on RM's Uptown Escalade until I had paint issues.It's now sitting at the bottom of the big purple pond for a while.So here is my newest project.AMT's Chevy Sportside.This build is going to be a replica of a truck I had 9 years ago.This build wouldn't be possible without rollinolskool hooking me up with the kit(thanx again man).Unfortunately I don't have pics of the truck 'cuz the pics I had of it were in the truck when it was stolen.
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be the sh!t!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

MC562 thanx man I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 05:54 PM~14395154
> *whats a while ago???
> *


well the last one was painted back shortly after christmas, the 64 in the beginning of spring and the 67 in like february.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I got a little bit done on my stepside project.I got the motor done.








Finally had a couple day that it didn't rain so I got the paint and clear laid down.
















I should have the chassis done a little later this week.
Thanx for lookin'.
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH MAN, THAT IS SWEET!!!! PAINT CAME OUT REALLY NICE!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.Yeah the paint came out really well.I found that mist coats with the folkart glaze works best for me instead of heavy coats.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

awsome homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx slash.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Really clean looking bro, very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Wes.I should hopefully have a pic of the truck sitting on the assembled tomorrow or wednesday.I started shaving the dash today aswell.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome job shaving the side moldings and door handles homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Gilbert.Your CA glue and kicker tip worked pretty well I think.Couple question for anyone.What is the easiest and best way to open up the grille on this build?Also what is the best way to paint the outer wheel halves of a detail master billet steering wheel?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the stepside in nearing completion.There's not a whole lot left to do.I have to mount the grille and mirrors.








I also have to put in the battery,brake booster and upper rad hose.








Once I have it done I'll post indoor and outdoor pics.Which should hopefully be tomorrow sometime.
Thanx for lookin'.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 17 2009, 08:05 PM~14508055
> *Well the stepside in nearing completion.There's not a whole lot left to do.I have to mount the grille and mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...



Sick bro, you do some clean work.....great job :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking killer man. 

You can try grinding out the back side of the grill till its real thin then cutting out where the openings would be..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 17 2009, 07:35 PM~14509206
> *Looking killer man.
> 
> You can try grinding out the back side of the grill till its real thin then cutting out where the openings would be..
> *


 :thumbsup: grind, file, sand.... just take your time and it will work out great......


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie keep up the great work


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Wes,I appreciate the the comp man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Phatras & Rollin,thanx for the comps guys.Thanx for the tip as well.Unforunately no one gave me that tip before assembly,so I blackwashed the grille sections.I'll know how for the next time.Thanx again guys.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Dueces76 thanx for the comp bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey I just noticed I'm at 10 pages.
Well the stepside is officially done.Here's the indoor pics.








































































Thanx for lookin'.
Let me know what you think everyone.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are a couple outdoor pics I took.
















Let me know if you guys want more outdoor pics.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

wow...thats a sweet truck bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well since the stepside is now on the shelf on to the next project.AMT's 1965 Buick Riviera.I'm think of orange mist colour wise.For the rolling stock will be pegasus 19" chrome D's.








Let me know your guys' imput on this build all is appreciated good or bad.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2009, 01:30 PM~14511861
> *wow...thats a sweet truck bro!
> *


Thanx Lowridermodels I appreciate a lot man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tha Silverado turned out wicked bro. Cant wait to see more on that Rivi!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 18 2009, 09:39 PM~14514614
> *Tha Silverado turned out wicked bro. Cant wait to see more on that Rivi!
> *


Thanx James.I'm not sure what else I got planned for the rivi though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 18 2009, 09:27 AM~14511849
> *Here are a couple outdoor pics I took.
> 
> 
> ...


homie u did a fukkin sick job on this truck!!!!!! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2009, 09:59 PM~14514734
> *homie u did a fukkin sick job on this truck!!!!!!  :0
> *


Thanx Gilbert, I appreciate it alot man.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 18 2009, 03:25 PM~14511839
> *Hey I just noticed I'm at 10 pages.
> Well the stepside is officially done.Here's the indoor pics.
> 
> ...


1 OUTSTANDING TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 18 2009, 11:20 PM~14515200
> *1 OUTSTANDING TRUCK :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx badgas, I appreciate that very much.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The Rivi is almost ready for paint.The final prime is done.I was going to run the 19' chrome D's but,after chatting with rollinolskoo he suggested to run T'.I have to admit he was right.So its getting a set of staggered T's.Here's a quick mock-up before paint.








I should hopefully have the paint laid down by the weekend.Let me know what you think guys.All opinions are apprciated.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 18 2009, 03:27 PM~14511849
> *Here are a couple outdoor pics I took.
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking truck homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 20 2009, 07:16 PM~14531168
> *The Rivi is almost ready for paint.The final prime is done.I was going to run the 19' chrome D's but,after chatting with rollinolskoo he suggested to run T'.I have to admit he was right.So its getting a set of staggered T's.Here's a quick mock-up before paint.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the stance on the car bro cant wait to see some paint on it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14531290
> *nice looking truck homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx man I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 08:31 PM~14531314
> *i like the stance on the car bro cant wait to see some paint on it
> *


Thanx man.I have to drill some new ride height holes to get the stance where it is.I can't wait to see the color either.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks hella wicked bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn man busting them out up there in the north.. Truck looks killer.. The T's look alot better to me then the wires, and the stance perfect..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 20 2009, 10:14 PM~14532737
> *Damn man busting them out up there in the north.. Truck looks killer.. The T's look alot better to me then the wires, and the stance perfect..
> *


Thanx Rick.I've been trying to bust out as many builds as I can this year.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

truck looks killer, nice pick on the rivi my brother owns one in gold they are a sweet ride


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 18 2009, 12:25 PM~14511839
> *Hey I just noticed I'm at 10 pages.
> Well the stepside is officially done.Here's the indoor pics.
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jul 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14533424
> *truck looks killer, nice pick on the rivi my brother owns one in gold they are a sweet ride
> *


Thanx bro.I've got the first coat on now so I should have it foiled and cleared by hopefully thursday.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 21 2009, 02:38 PM~14539931
> *VERY NICE WORK HOMIE  :0
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate the comment.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the orange mist is on.Its a little dark because of the primer.One more coat and it should be good.Then it's time for foil and clear.








Let me know what you think everyone.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 AM~14546067
> *Looking good bro
> *


Thanx Wes.I appreciate it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 21 2009, 05:55 PM~14544698
> *Well the orange mist is on.Its a little dark because of the primer.One more coat and it should be good.Then it's time for foil and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


dude that color is fukkin sick.... i remember seeing a 65 riviera in Rod and Kustom mag in that same damn color slammed on supremes...... fukkin sick homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 21 2009, 10:55 PM~14544698
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm diggin' that color homie! What rims you goin' with?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 22 2009, 10:44 PM~14556236
> *dude that color is fukkin sick.... i remember seeing a 65 riviera in Rod and Kustom mag in that same damn color slammed on supremes...... fukkin sick homie
> *


Thanx Gilbert.I appreciate it.Yeah I wish I had aset of supremes.But I like the look of the staggered T's too.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 23 2009, 06:50 AM~14558029
> *I'm diggin' that color homie! What rims you goin' with?
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate it.I was going to originally run 19" chrome D's.But after talking it over with rollinolskoo it's getting a staggered set 0f 19 " & 23" chrome T's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

post a pic on the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

looks nice man. truck came out nice and clean.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here you go Gilbert its not the best shot of the wheels.But,it is the way I want the Rivi to look when I'm done.I've almost got the foiling done.I should hopefully have it cleared to day too.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 24 2009, 05:13 AM~14567987
> *looks nice man.  truck came out nice and clean.
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate it alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So the Rivi is on hold for now until the El Camino build off is done.Here is a shot of my entry in the build off.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 28 2009, 06:13 PM~14608896
> *So the Rivi is on hold for now until the El Camino build off is done.Here is a shot of my entry in the build off.
> 
> 
> ...



Im liking the color on this one bro , you shoot that wit airbrush, or spray can?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Rivi and the Elky are lookin sick bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 29 2009, 12:29 AM~14612560
> *Im liking the color on this one bro  , you shoot that wit airbrush, or spray can?
> *


Thanx Wes.I shot it straight out of the can.Tamiya layz down pretty well everytime.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James.I can't wait until they are both foiled and cleared.I cleared the engine on the Elco with folkart and it made the purple really pop.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 29 2009, 09:07 PM~14622616
> *Thanx Wes.I shot it straight out of the can.Tamiya layz down pretty well everytime.
> *


Yea thats mostly all I use is tamiya :biggrin: , starting to learn airbrushing, but dont hav money to buy my own, so im all spray can LOL. Looks good though bro cant wait to c the pics of it cleared


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Them rides are looking sweey bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 30 2009, 12:10 AM~14623924
> *Yea thats mostly all I use is tamiya  :biggrin: , starting to learn airbrushing, but dont hav money to buy my own, so im all spray can LOL. Looks good though bro cant wait to c the pics of it cleared
> *


Yeah I learned how to used a airbrush years ago from a buddy of mine.I used to have a awesome airbrush,but I sold it to a friend a few years ago.I sold it because at the time i wasn't building anymore and he was.One day I'll buy another one.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 12:47 AM~14624114
> *Them rides are looking sweey bro.
> *


Thanx Biggs.I appreciate that alot coming from you.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 30 2009, 07:02 PM~14632208
> *Yeah I learned how to used a airbrush years ago from a buddy of mine.I used to have a awesome airbrush,but I sold it to a friend a few years ago.I sold it because at the time i wasn't building anymore and he was.One day I'll buy another one.
> *


Haha I hear ya, unfortnately not having a job kinda slows that process down alot in purchasing one lol :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14633736
> *Haha I hear ya, unfortnately not having a job kinda slows that process down alot in purchasing one lol  :uh:
> *


I work but after the bills are paid I don't have alot left.What is left of my money goes towards parts for my body-dropped S-10.So I build models on a budget really.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 30 2009, 09:43 PM~14634113
> *I work but after the bills are paid I don't have alot left.What is left of my money goes towards parts for my body-dropped S-10.So I build models on a budget really.
> *


Dam I wish I could say that my money was going into my truck LOL. I got a 04 Ranger Edge that I want to layout on rockers one day LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 30 2009, 10:55 PM~14634260
> *Dam I wish I could say that my money was going into my truck LOL. I got a 04 Ranger Edge that I want to layout on rockers one day LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya man.I got the truck from a buddy of mine that lost interest in it.It will be a few years before it will be draggin down the highway.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 30 2009, 10:07 PM~14634386
> *I hear ya man.I got the truck from a buddy of mine that lost interest in it.It will be a few years before it will be draggin down the highway.
> *


Hell yea :biggrin:. I got mine not knowing how different the edge suspension is from a normal ranger on the front. Its gonna b a challenge, and expensive :uh: to layout, but it will b unique and thats wat I like about it :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 11:10 PM~14634436
> *NICE WORK HOMIE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Chris.I appreciate it.
So the engine on the El Camino is pretty much done.Minus the exhaust manifolds.I cleared the block and cylinder heads with folkart.I wish it looked purple but,it shows up blue.
















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 30 2009, 10:15 PM~14634502
> *So the engine on the El Camino is pretty much done.Minus the exhaust manifolds.I cleared the block and cylinder heads with folkart.I wish it looked purple but,it shows up blue.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I should hopefully have the body foiled tomorrow.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14634551
> *Looks good man
> *


Thanx wes.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Engine looks good Jeremy.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got more done on the El Camino.It is almost foiled.
















I'm going with bags for the suspension.
























Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Chassis is almost done.I just need to install the engine and driveshaft.








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Im liking this one alot bro. Wat style hardware u using for the bags, and the plates on top of them???


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 3 2009, 12:26 AM~14656972
> *Im liking this one alot bro. Wat style hardware u using for the bags, and the plates on top of them???
> *


Thanx Wes.The airbags are from homie rollinolskoo.Hit him up with a pm.I'm not sure what he uses but,they are pretty accurate to real ones.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'm finished my El Camino build.Here is the pics.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a couple outdoor pics.
















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

elco looks sick homie.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2009, 10:51 PM~14689527
> *elco looks sick homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie,I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Since the Elco build is done back to the Riviera build.Here is a couple oudoor pics I took today.I think I've finally figured out my routine to use with folkart.
















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

good shit bro looks bitchin!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

the Elky looks good under the sun & so does the Rivi! :thumbsup: Will there be an air bag tank in the bed or behind the seat?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro that el camino came out really clean, and the rivi is too. Is that folkart stuff an airbrush paint or does it come in rattle can? Not familiar wit it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

rattle can with no rattle lol.its a pink can, takes forever to dry. but its the shit tho.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: good work bro , i like the color on the elco :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 5 2009, 09:50 PM~14689520
> *Here is a couple outdoor pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice clean work,looks great.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2009, 10:56 PM~14689583
> *good shit bro looks bitchin!
> *


Thanx man,glad you like it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Aug 5 2009, 11:45 PM~14689923
> *the Elky looks good under the sun & so does the Rivi! :thumbsup: Will there be an air bag tank in the bed or behind the seat?
> *


Thanx lowrod.I'm glad you pointed out that there was no tanks.I totally forgot to put them in.There is now 2 dub-city 5 gallon tanks behind the rear wheel wells.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 6 2009, 11:31 AM~14693150
> *Dam bro that el camino came out really clean, and the rivi is too. Is that folkart stuff an airbrush paint or does it come in rattle can? Not familiar wit it
> *


Thanx Wes.Like candyblu said its in a rattle with out a rattle.You can find it in the craft section of walmart.It comes in a 6oz. pink can.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 6 2009, 12:05 PM~14693490
> *:thumbsup: good work bro , i like the color on the elco  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx man I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 6 2009, 12:10 PM~14693528
> *Real nice clean work,looks great.
> *


Thanx man.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 6 2009, 07:33 PM~14698013
> *Thanx Wes.Like candyblu said its in a rattle with out a rattle.You can find it in the craft section of walmart.It comes in a 6oz. pink can.
> *


Ok cool Il hav to try it out :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 6 2009, 08:36 PM~14698048
> *Ok cool Il hav to try it out  :biggrin:
> *


Definitely try it out man.Just be careful it doesn't like enamels.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ELKY LOOKS SICK BRO. CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT RIVI ALL DONE.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2009, 10:02 PM~14698922
> *ELKY LOOKS SICK BRO. CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT RIVI ALL DONE.
> *


Thanx bro.I'm workin on the engine right now.Anyone got any suggestions on the interior colour?Let me know.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Small update on the Rivi.Just got the engine done.I decided to go with the custom set up for the motor.








On to the interior.Any colour suggestions anyone?
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GREAT WORK HOMIE


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx MC562.I really appreciate it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 7 2009, 07:42 PM~14707509
> *Small update on the Rivi.Just got the engine done.I decided to go with the custom set up for the motor.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good so far bro. For ther interior I would go wit a tanish color


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 7 2009, 11:58 PM~14708997
> *Looking good so far bro. For ther interior I would go wit a tanish color
> *


Thanx Wes.Yeah thats what I was thinking too.I've already color-matched the dash to the exterior of the car.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Another update on the Riviera.The interior is done.It is mainly Model Master fabric tan.The dash and console are painted orange mist like the exterior.Then cleared with folkart.
















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

This build is goin together quite quickly.Heres a shot of the chassis.








I've also got the glass and interior installed in the body.
















I'm thinking this one should be wrapped up tomorrow if everything goes well with final assembly.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN!! You've been busy bro. Looks really nice. I like that interior you did.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking sik bro Im liking that interior alot :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 10:57 PM~14721592
> *DAMN!! You've been busy bro. Looks really nice. I like that interior you did.
> *


Thanx bro,Yeah I have been busy and with my work schedule I get alot of time to build.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 9 2009, 11:08 PM~14721721
> *Looking sik bro Im liking that interior alot :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro.Thanx for the colour suggestion on the interior as well.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the Riviera is done.Here is the inside pics.








































I'll post the outdoor pics shortly.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT RIVI IS SWEET BRUTHA!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is the outdoor pics.
















Let me know what you think everyone.I'll be starting another project later tonight.Its going to be a pro-touring style '86 Monte Carlo SS.I have an idea that I want to try on it.I want to cut the grille out and put a piece of mesh in its place.What do you guys think?Let me know your thoughts on my idea.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! That came out clean as fuck bro. When you gonna roll down here to some of our shows?
Cant wait to see the Monte. That grille idea would be sick.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 12:59 PM~14725702
> *THAT RIVI IS SWEET BRUTHA!
> *


Thanx man I appreciate it alot man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2009, 01:07 PM~14725769
> *SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! That came out clean as fuck bro. When you gonna roll down here to some of our shows?
> Cant wait to see the Monte. That grille idea would be sick.
> *


Thanx bro.I know man.I'm quite proud of how ththis one turned out.I loved to roll with you guys to one of the shows down there and meet some of the big dogs.Maybe next year I'll have the cash flow to come down and hangout with you guys.I'm going to start prepping the body here soon so hopefully progress pics tonight maybe.The reason for the grille is I haven't seen it yet so I'm going to test myself to do it.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rivi looks good homie nice work


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Really nice work you have Bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 10 2009, 02:24 PM~14726428
> *rivi looks good homie nice work
> *


Thanx homie,I appreciate it alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 10 2009, 02:31 PM~14726483
> *Really nice work you have Bro
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate it alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the start of a new project.I'm going to try and build a pro touring style ride out of this one.Here's a mock-up pic.








I'm going to try something that I've never seen before on a Monte.I'm going to cut the grille out and replace it with some mesh material I got from Rick(a.k.a. phatras) @ scaledreams.com.Here's a pics before the front clip goes under the knife.








Well it's cutting time on this project.Let me know what you think guys.Once again thanx to everyone that has comment in my thread,I appreciate them all very much.
Thanx for lookin.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

work is looking good. i have a monte that i have never messed with. gonna watch your build and maybe do something with the one i have.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man,I appreciate it.Well I said I was going to cut the grille out.Now I'm past the point of no return.








I should be laying some primer down soon all the initial body prep is done.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like a klean start so far bro. I like the pro touring style but never thought to do a monte carlo in that style. Mayb I can do the new project I pulled out in a pro touring style lol.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 10 2009, 07:32 PM~14729514
> *Looks like a klean start so far bro. I like the pro touring style but never thought to do a monte carlo in that style. Mayb I can do the new project I pulled out in a pro touring style lol.
> *


Thanx Wes.Yeah,I had never seen one either so I decided to try and build one.I wanted to open the trunk but,I wasn't sure how to do it without losing the spoiler.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeremy, you did a great job opening the grille up. This is gonna be wild!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2009, 09:25 PM~14730750
> *Jeremy, you did a great job opening the grille up. This is gonna be wild!
> *


Thanx bro.I'm really trying to step up my build game this year.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the Monte build is on hold until I can find more paint for it.So, on to the next one.This one I intend on laying this one on its rockerz.With guidance from Framedragger I'm going to attempt a complete new frame.I going to call this project.........
*LAYDOUT*
















I do need help with one decision though which rim I should go with.
The first set are pegasus 23" Phat Daddies.
The second set are pegasus 19" centerlines.
Let me know your opinion guys.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

I would go with the 23' Phat Daddies. It makes it look more Street. The Centerlines make it look more like a race truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 20 2009, 08:55 PM~14833324
> *I would go with the 23' Phat Daddies.  It makes it look more Street.  The Centerlines make it look more like a race truck.
> *


Thanx man,I never thought of it that way.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you should go with the pegasus 23" Phat Daddies. man this build is gonna look badass man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.I appreciate it.I hope it turns out how I have it visioned in my head.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the phat daddies look good for street! i like it! keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

PHAT DADDIES! DAMN, I CAN ALREADY SEE THIS THING LAYED OUT. YOU ALWAYS GOT THE BAD ASS TRUCKS.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14834124
> *the phat daddies look good for street! i like it! keep it up!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx linc I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 10:21 PM~14834389
> *PHAT DADDIES! DAMN, I CAN ALREADY SEE THIS THING LAYED OUT. YOU ALWAYS GOT THE BAD ASS TRUCKS.
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate it.I'm really going to try to go all out on this one.Let see what the future holds for this one.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

The 23s no question, With it layed out they will really set it off. With the frame jus take your tyme and dont rush anything  , cant wait to c what u got comin on this one :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 21 2009, 04:08 PM~14841803
> *The 23s no question, With it layed out they will really set it off. With the frame jus take your tyme and dont rush anything  , cant wait to c what u got comin on this one  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Wes.I've got a 1/3 of the engine compartment gutted.So hopefully the body will be layd out tonight.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a few pics of the truck that inspired *LAYDOUT*.
































I'll be using some features from this truck in my build up.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 21 2009, 06:34 PM~14842965
> *Here's a few pics of the truck that inspired LAYDOUT.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man bro i love this truck. it was on the cover of the lastest street trucks.. Great insperation man


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 22 2009, 05:43 PM~14849437
> *Ah man bro i love this truck. it was on the cover of the lastest street trucks.. Great insperation man
> *


I know man I do too.I was originally going to build this kit flat black with a red metalflake roof.But then I saw this truck on the cover and plans changed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS BAD ASS!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 09:31 PM~14850931
> *THATS BAD ASS!!
> *


Yeah it is pretty sik.Quite a few features are going to be used.I'm not sure of which ones I'll all use though yet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I WOULD DEFINITELY REPLICATE THAT DASH. YOU GONNA OPEN THE DOORS ALSO?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 10:03 PM~14851174
> *I WOULD DEFINITELY REPLICATE THAT DASH. YOU GONNA OPEN THE DOORS ALSO?
> *


Yeah the dash I definitely want to try.If I do I would have to open the doors.So I'm thinking thats a yeah on the doors as well.Well the truck is pretty much laying out now.I have to make a few modifying cuts above the rear wheel wells to get the box to lay out.Here is a few pics from earlier tonight.
























Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dammmmm,that truck is looking badass already, progress is looking good homie, keep up da good work. ima keep a good eye on this build for sure


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 22 2009, 10:39 PM~14851473
> *dammmmm,that truck is looking badass already, progress is looking good homie, keep up da good work. ima keep a good eye on this build for sure
> *


Thanx sdkid.It is slowly starting to come together.I'm going to tackle assembling the box tonight.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 10 2009, 01:02 PM~14725730
> *Here is the outdoor pics.
> 
> 
> ...


this ride came out clean homie.....nice job


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Aug 23 2009, 02:22 PM~14855181
> *this ride came out clean homie.....nice job
> *


Thanx aztek.I appreciate that alot.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 22 2009, 09:36 PM~14851452
> *Yeah the dash I definitely want to try.If I do I would have to open the doors.So I'm thinking thats a yeah on the doors as well.Well the truck is pretty much laying out now.I have to make a few modifying cuts above the rear wheel wells to get the box to lay out.Here is a few pics from earlier tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Off to a good start bro, looking at the 1 to 1 pics it looks like most of the center part of the bed is cut out. Idk if u are doing it like the but once u get it the rear will layout hard LOL


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2009, 06:56 PM~14856914
> *Off to a good start bro, looking at the 1 to 1 pics it looks like most of the center part of the bed is cut out. Idk if u are doing it like the but once u get it the rear will layout hard LOL
> *


Thanx Wes.Yeah,with the bed I'm going to build the floor.The reason its not layin out now is because of 2 little tabs that go above the wheel wells.They are gone now so its laying out now.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well its slowly starting to come together.The boxside have been modified so it does fully lay out. 








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 23 2009, 09:47 PM~14859891
> *Well its slowly starting to come together.The boxside have been modified so it does fully lay out.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea Jermey thats looking better LOL. Hows the frame coming along?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 24 2009, 12:10 AM~14860679
> *Hell yea Jermey thats looking better LOL. Hows the frame coming along?
> *


Thanx Wes.I haven't started on the frame yet.I want to get the body done first then I'll start the frame.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 24 2009, 07:31 PM~14869393
> *Thanx Wes.I haven't started on the frame yet.I want to get the body done first then I'll start the frame.
> *


Thats good bro to break it up like that. Then your not rushing on either part trying to get them both done at the same tyme


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 24 2009, 08:57 PM~14869668
> *Thats good bro to break it up like that. Then your not rushing on either part trying to get them both done at the same tyme
> *


Yeah,I like to focus on one point of a build at a time.It goes a little smoother that way.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 23 2009, 09:47 PM~14859891
> *Well its slowly starting to come together.The boxside have been modified so it does fully lay out.
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that chevy looks hot!!! keep up the good work and ake your time on it. cant wait to see thisone finished.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN JEREMY, THAT IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. I WANNA SEE THIS ONE FINISHED.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 24 2009, 10:50 PM~14871014
> *wow, that chevy looks hot!!! keep up the good work and ake your time on it. cant wait to see thisone finished.
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 10:21 AM~14874218
> *DAMN JEREMY, THAT IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. I WANNA SEE THIS ONE FINISHED.
> *


Thanx bro.Yeah I really wanna complete this build.I don't think I'm going to duplicate the paint scheme though.Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 25 2009, 08:02 PM~14880856
> *Thanx bro.Yeah I really wanna complete this build.I don't think I'm going to duplicate the paint scheme though.Any suggestions anyone?
> *


You could pick one of the 2 colors and do the whole truck like that


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 25 2009, 09:10 PM~14880975
> *You could pick one of the 2 colors and do the whole truck like that
> *


Thanx Wes.I was actually thinking of maybe going bright blue metallic colorwise.What do you think guys?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

that truck is looking awsome. Now i wanna see it finished too


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14882923
> *that truck is looking awsome. Now i wanna see it finished too
> *


Thanx man.I'm slowly getting the body smoothed out.The outer box is pretty much done.I just need to fill in most of the tailgate and build the rollpan.Any tips on the best way to build the rollpan anyone?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 25 2009, 10:35 PM~14883073
> *Thanx man.I'm slowly getting the body smoothed out.The outer box is pretty much done.I just need to fill in most of the tailgate and build the rollpan.Any tips on the best way to build the rollpan anyone?
> *


For most of my pans i jus use plain old sheet styrene. depending on the thickness of it i will use one piece, or glue 2 together bak 2 bak. Also I try 2 form it as close as I can to any spots where a plain rectangular piece wont work. Glue in, bondo and u shoulde be good to go :biggrin:  (hope this helps, and makes sense lol)


P.S. Bright Metallic blue would be a real good color for the truck, wit a black or tan interior, and some blue color matched pieces


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 26 2009, 05:30 PM~14890057
> *For most of my pans i jus use plain old sheet styrene. depending on the thickness of it i will use one piece, or glue 2 together bak 2 bak. Also I try 2 form it as close as I can to any spots where a plain rectangular piece wont work. Glue in, bondo and u shoulde be good to go  :biggrin:   (hope this helps, and makes sense lol)
> P.S. Bright Metallic blue would be a real good color for the truck, wit a black or tan interior, and some blue color matched pieces
> *


Thanx Wes.Yeah I think with a tan interior.I'm going to try a custom dash and center console and colour-match them to the truck.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 26 2009, 05:54 PM~14890880
> *Thanx Wes.Yeah I think with a tan interior.I'm going to try a custom dash and center console and colour-match them to the truck.
> *


Yea Jermey that would look good. With the center console, that can be made out of styrene too, and with the dash from looking at the pics, you could probabaly jus smooth the kit one out and go from there .


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 26 2009, 07:26 PM~14891196
> *Yea Jermey that would look good. With the center console, that can be made out of styrene too, and with the dash from looking at the pics, you could probabaly jus smooth the kit one out and go from there .
> *


 Yeah I could do that.But,I want to see if I can build a full custom dash.Just to test myself.I guess we'll just see what route I'll take at that point in time.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 26 2009, 06:35 PM~14891306
> *Yeah I could do that.But,I want to see if I can build a full custom dash.Just to test myself.I guess we'll just see what route I'll take at that point in time.
> *


For sure bro, I hav been able to do center consoles, but hav yet to try my hand at a fulls dash.. Maybe on my next project


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14891755
> *For sure bro, I hav been able to do center consoles, but hav yet to try my hand at a fulls dash.. Maybe on my next project
> *


I haven't done either yet so we'll see how they will turn out on my first attempt.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the outside of the box is all smoothed out now.For the rollpan I used .100"x.250" rectangular styrene strip.I decided to fill the taillights in.








I still have to build the bed floor.I'm going to use part of the kit supplied floor but cover it with sheet styrene.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LOOKS GREAT SO FAR BRO!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:13 PM~14904549
> *THAT LOOKS GREAT SO FAR BRO!!
> *


Thanx bro.I should have the floor done in the next few days.Then I'll start on the cab.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 27 2009, 09:08 PM~14904497
> *Well the outside of the box is all smoothed out now.For the rollpan I used .100"x.250" rectangular styrene strip.I decided to fill the taillights in.
> 
> 
> ...


Came out clean man :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 28 2009, 12:13 AM~14904549
> *THAT LOOKS GREAT SO FAR BRO!!
> *



X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Truck is looking good bro.  
What kind of rear light are you planning on adding.?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 27 2009, 10:55 PM~14905069
> *Came out clean man  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Wes.It's coming along slowly.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 28 2009, 05:26 PM~14913746
> *X-2 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate that alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2009, 05:40 PM~14913937
> *Truck is looking good bro.
> What kind of rear light are you planning on adding.?
> *


Thanx Biggs.That means alot to me coming from you.Taillight wise I'm not sure yet.I might try and create like a single light bar somewhere on the back.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 10 2009, 06:19 PM~14153681
> *Well my replica build is finally done.I think I did not to bad.Here's a few outside pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just found out some bad news about this build.My dad just informed me that the heat from being at a show warped one side of the car.So I don't know if I can fix it or build a whole new one.I haven't seen it yet so I'l have to wait and see.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the box is starting to take shape finally.The outside is all smoothed out.








The inside is roughed in.The side panels are in and the flat floor is done.I still need to sand it all down inside.I also need to build the wheel tubs and figure out how to build the enclosure for the subs.
















Any suggestions on how to build the enclosure will be deeply appreciated.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

looks good so far. you going to shorten the bed or leave the long bed?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

looking good man. the long bed looks badass and you did an excellent job smoothing out the back end and the bed floor. keep it up man :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 14 2009, 02:10 PM~15077445
> *looks good so far.  you going to shorten the bed or leave the long bed?
> *


Thanx man.No I going to leave it as a long bed.I prefer this body style as a long bed.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 14 2009, 02:40 PM~15077705
> *looking good man. the long bed looks badass and you did an excellent job smoothing out the back end and the bed floor. keep it up man :thumbsup:
> *


Thax sdkid,I appreciate it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro, the inside of the bed is always the hard part :uh: . as far as the sub box goes I would say jus build it out of sheet styrene to shape, then bondo and cut the holes for the subs.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 14 2009, 08:48 PM~15081772
> *Looks good bro, the inside of the bed is always the hard part  :uh: . as far as the sub box goes I would say jus build it out of sheet styrene to shape, then bondo and cut the holes for the subs.
> *


Thanx Wes.Thats what I was thinking for the box too.But I'm going to run them inverted to be different.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the box on *LAYDOUT*is now in final prime.I decided against the sub enclosure and the rear wheel tubs.
















Now to start cutting,hacking and smoothing the cab up.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam bro, u did a clean job on that bed. looks smooth as hell


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 72 is lookin good nice bodywork


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 27 2009, 04:13 PM~15200400
> *Well the box on LAYDOUTis now in final prime.I decided against the sub enclosure and the rear wheel tubs.
> 
> 
> ...


Truck is looking Killer brother keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be watching this.I like what you did to the bed.SICK work brother!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 27 2009, 05:57 PM~15200664
> *dam bro, u did a clean job on that bed. looks smooth as hell
> *


Thanx sdkid.It took alot of filling and sanding to get it to this point.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 06:10 PM~15200765
> *that 72 is lookin good nice bodywork
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate it alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 06:41 PM~15201070
> *Truck is looking Killer brother keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanx alot undercover.I'm trying to push myself to my limits skill wise on this one.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 27 2009, 06:52 PM~15201132
> *I will be watching this.I like what you did to the bed.SICK work brother!!!
> *


Thanx doodz.I appreciate it.I'll be watching your build up of this kit as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really good brother!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 27 2009, 09:46 PM~15202681
> *Looks really good brother!!
> *


Thanx James.I appreciate that alot bro.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Is that the Boyd Coddington kit? Looks good so far. I enjoyed building the one i did.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 27 2009, 10:03 PM~15202890
> *Is that the Boyd Coddington kit?  Looks good so far. I enjoyed building the one i did.
> *


Thanx Mayhem.No,actually it is the stock version.Thats the release I wanted of this kit but I could onlt find this one.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Bed is looking great Jermey, mold work looks good


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 27 2009, 11:19 PM~15203100
> *Thanx Mayhem.No,actually it is the stock version.Thats the release I wanted of this kit but I could onlt find this one.
> *


What is the difference between those two kits?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya that truck is lookin bad ass bro...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 27 2009, 11:06 PM~15203631
> *Bed is looking great Jermey, mold work looks good
> *


Thanx Wes.It took alot of work to get it to that point.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 27 2009, 11:37 PM~15203978
> *What is the difference between those two kits?
> *


The only difference is the Boyd kit comes with some large diameter custom wheels.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 28 2009, 01:29 AM~15204608
> *hellz ya that truck is lookin bad ass bro...
> *


Thanx bro.I appreciate that alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

After the better part of a day the doors are gone.
















Tomorrow will be hinging and cutting out the rest of the firewall.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 28 2009, 10:03 PM~15214717
> *After the better part of a day the doors are gone.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean cut man, looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 28 2009, 11:08 PM~15214779
> *Clean cut man, looks great :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Wes.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 07:27 AM~15216386
> *Looks real good bro
> *


Thanx James.I appeciate it alot.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 29 2009, 12:03 AM~15214717
> *After the better part of a day the doors are gone.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no you didnt.... :angry: 

J/K bro.Looks good.Must have been a nail biter.Those door posts are VERY thin.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 29 2009, 09:04 AM~15216942
> *Oh no you didnt.... :angry:
> 
> J/K bro.Looks good.Must have been a nail biter.Those door posts are VERY thin.
> *


Oh yes I did.LOL.
Thax doodz.Not really a nail biter But,I did get a little scared when the a-pillar started to warp when I finally cut all the way threw it.It went back into position after I let it sit for a while.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 29 2009, 10:37 AM~15217148
> *Oh yes I did.LOL.
> Thax doodz.Not really a nail biter But,I did get a little scared when the a-pillar started to warp when I finally cut all the way threw it.It went back into position after I let it sit for a while.
> *


Glad you got it done...I thought of doing the same thing...BUT ive NEVER opened a kit up.Im diggin this build a lot.I especially like the bed.Most people would shorten it but I like it long (no ****) looks different because everyone else DOES shorten it.Good luck with that truck!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 29 2009, 10:09 AM~15217411
> *Glad you got it done...I thought of doing the same thing...BUT ive NEVER opened a kit up.Im diggin this build a lot.I especially like the bed.Most people would shorten it but I like it long (no ****) looks different because everyone else DOES shorten it.Good luck with that truck!!
> *


Thanx again doodz.That the exact reason I left it as a long box.EVERYONE cuts them down to do a shortbox.I wanted to be different.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well heres todays progress.This is another first that I've attepmted and completed.I got the hinges done and functional.
Closed.








Open
Suicide style baby.








Oh yeah I got rid of the firewall aswell today.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Jeremy!! Looks really good bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 08:21 PM~15223257
> *Nice work Jeremy!! Looks really good bro!
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate it.The hinges weren't all that easy.But thanx to gseed's tutorial I can do it.


Edit:Just realized just hit the 20 page mark.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I've really got the hang of hinging.Here's my latest adventure of hinging on *LAYDOUT*.
Closed.








Open.
















Now to finish up the body work on the cab,hood and doors.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work on this. you should shorten the bed on it. i have one started just hasnt been touched in about 4 yrs or so. keep it up man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 30 2009, 04:15 AM~15226057
> *nice work on this.  you should shorten the bed on it.  i have one started just hasnt been touched in about 4 yrs or so.  keep it up man.
> *


Thanx ptman,I appreciate it alot.I'm going to leave it a long-box just to be different.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Just a quick question.Why did you remove the firewall?Are you going to go with a scratched one?Oh....another question...lol..Are you using the stock interior...and if so are you body dropping it?Just curious...AND envious.Looks great so far man.I hope to have some progress this weekend...Third shift SUCKS ass.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 30 2009, 07:50 AM~15226575
> *Just a quick question.Why did you remove the firewall?Are you going to go with a scratched one?Oh....another question...lol..Are you using the stock interior...and if so are you body dropping it?Just curious...AND envious.Looks great so far man.I hope to have some progress this weekend...Third shift SUCKS ass.
> *


Thanx doodz.Yeah I'm going to scratch a new firewall.I'm going to build a new interior tub.It's going to be stock-floor bodydropped.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 30 2009, 10:08 AM~15227144
> *Thanx doodz.Yeah I'm going to scratch a new firewall.I'm going to build a new interior tub.It's going to be stock-floor bodydropped.
> *


I got ya.Thanks for the reply.Im jealous of this build.Looks very nice so far.I wanted to open up mine but im skerrrd...LOL.Inspiration for me.Great so far.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 30 2009, 09:36 AM~15227392
> *I got ya.Thanks for the reply.Im jealous of this build.Looks very nice so far.I wanted to open up mine but im skerrrd...LOL.Inspiration for me.Great so far.
> *


No problem man.Don't be cared its only plastic.Thanx aswell I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 30 2009, 09:39 AM~15227421
> *Nice work Homie... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx eastside, I appreciate it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE HOOD HINGE JOB !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 11:39 AM~15228433
> *NICE  HOOD  HINGE  JOB  !
> *


Thanx mini,I appreciate it alot.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

truck is looking very good Bro!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 01:16 PM~15229288
> *truck is looking very good Bro!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


Thanx undercover.I appreciate that alot.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 29 2009, 08:47 PM~15224323
> *I think I've really got the hang of hinging.Here's my latest adventure of hinging on LAYDOUT.
> Closed.
> 
> ...


Nice job homie. Ive have yet to try hinging, but I will soon :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 30 2009, 06:38 PM~15232492
> *Nice job homie. Ive have yet to try hinging, but I will soon :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Wes,I appreciate it.I found gseed's tutorial on hinges very helpful on how to hinge.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

CONGRATS ON BECOMING A MEMEBER OF THE FAMILY BRO :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeremy that truck is lookin kick ass brotha!!! Nice hinge work.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 1 2009, 09:59 PM~15245129
> *CONGRATS ON BECOMING A MEMEBER OF THE FAMILY BRO  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Wes.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 09:06 PM~15245215
> *Jeremy that truck is lookin kick ass brotha!!! Nice hinge work.
> *


x2


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 10:06 PM~15245215
> *Jeremy that truck is lookin kick ass brotha!!! Nice hinge work.
> *


Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15245291
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
> Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
> 
> ...


Nice....Makes me want to do another one and open it up.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2009, 10:10 PM~15245267
> *x2
> *


Thanx man,I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 1 2009, 10:14 PM~15245299
> *Nice....Makes me want to do another one and open it up.
> *


Thanx man.This truck isn't the easiest to open up.The window frames are very thin after you cut them open.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

truck looks fawken badass man. your work is insane and smooth. just makes me wana build a bagged and dropped truck too. keep up the good work man


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15245338
> *truck looks fawken badass man. your work is insane and smooth. just makes me wana build a bagged and dropped truck too. keep up the good work man
> *


X2 AND I WELCOME YOU ALSO TO M.C.B.A

YOUR WORK ON THAT TRUCK IS SHOWING AND IT LOOKS PERFECT. GOOD JOB. WHAT COLOR WILL IT BE.!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15245338
> *truck looks fawken badass man. your work is insane and smooth. just makes me wana build a bagged and dropped truck too. keep up the good work man
> *


Thanx sdkid.I appreciate it.Try building one man.They only take time and patience.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 1 2009, 10:25 PM~15245411
> *X2 AND I WELCOME YOU ALSO TO M.C.B.A
> 
> YOUR WORK ON THAT TRUCK IS SHOWING AND IT LOOKS PERFECT. GOOD JOB. WHAT COLOR WILL IT BE.!
> *


Thanx for the welcome.
Thanx for the comp,I appreciate it bro.For paint wise its going to be Chevy bright blue metallic.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 09:13 PM~15245291
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
> Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
> 
> ...


Sick just plain sik bro :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 1 2009, 11:04 PM~15245851
> *Sick just plain sik bro  :thumbsup:  :0
> *


Thanx Wes I appreciate that alot bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 09:13 PM~15245291
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
> Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be super nice bro!!! GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 09:13 PM~15245291
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
> Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot....great job on the doors...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15245291
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
> Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
> 
> ...


thats gonna be sick!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 11:46 PM~15246248
> *Thats going to be super nice bro!!! GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanx undercover,I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 1 2009, 11:54 PM~15246303
> *I like this one a lot....great job on the doors...
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate that alot.This was my first attempt at hinging.I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 08:13 PM~15253381
> *thats gonna be sick!!!!
> *


Thanx man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Didn't feel like messin around with Laydout lately.So tonight I decided to do a mock-up on possibly my next project on the bench.
1970 Baldwin Motion Chevelle
Pro-Touring stlye.
















Here's a couple shots of the rims that I will be using .The centers are going to be black though.
















Paint wise I'm thinking it's going to be black on black on black.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15278886
> *Didn't feel like messin around with Laydout lately.So tonight I decided to do a mock-up on possibly my next project on the bench.
> 1970 Baldwin Motion Chevelle
> Pro-Touring stlye.
> ...


Rides are looking good brother, If you can cut that front rim on the chevelle and make it staggered it will be perfect.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chevelle is gonna be bad ass Jeremy!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 5 2009, 11:34 PM~15279103
> *Rides are looking good brother, If you can cut that front rim on the chevelle and make it staggered it will be perfect.
> *


Thanx Biggs,I appreciate that alot.Can you clarify for me what you mean by cutting the front rims?I'm not quite sure what you mean.Is it because they look too deep?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 5 2009, 11:37 PM~15279131
> *Chevelle is gonna be bad ass Jeremy!!
> *


Thanx James,I appreciate that bro.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 6 2009, 12:08 AM~15278886
> *Didn't feel like messin around with Laydout lately.So tonight I decided to do a mock-up on possibly my next project on the bench.
> 1970 Baldwin Motion Chevelle
> Pro-Touring stlye.
> ...


Glad....err...SAD to hear that.J/K. Leave that truck alone for A WHILE.....Diggin that Chevelle too.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 6 2009, 08:33 AM~15280715
> *Glad....err...SAD to hear that.J/K. Leave that truck alone for A WHILE.....Diggin that Chevelle too.
> *


Thanx doodz.I'm just at a mental block at the moment on the truck.Not sure whatelse I want to modify on the body yet.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job on your Truck....Can't wait to see it when it's done.... :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 6 2009, 10:29 AM~15281073
> *Thanx doodz.I'm just at a mental block at the moment on the truck.Not sure whatelse I want to modify on the body yet.
> *


No problem....Just concentrate on that Chevelle......leave the truck alone.For a LOOOOONG time.Dont touch the truck.Forget the truck....Later you will be "What truck?"
LOl....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 6 2009, 09:35 AM~15281123
> *Nice Job on your Truck....Can't wait to see it when it's done.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx eastside,I appreciate it.Your not the only that can't wait to see it done.I just hope I can pull the whole build together.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 6 2009, 09:39 AM~15281150
> *No problem....Just concentrate on that Chevelle......leave the truck alone.For a LOOOOONG time.Dont touch the truck.Forget the truck....Later you will be "What truck?"
> LOl....
> *


LOL.I'm not going to forget about it.I've actually started on it again.I just need to smooth out a few last areas on the cab then I can final prime the cab.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 5 2009, 10:34 PM~15279103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you have to do is shave the inside of the ring so that the rear rim is deeper then the front that is a staggered off set look at biggs 55 Nomad i believe that one has a staggard off set.....


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that chevelle looks like its gonna be badass bro and dont worry bout the truck. while you are building your chevelle you might come up with some ideas for your truck. everything is looking badass bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 11:28 AM~15282076
> *All you have to do is shave the inside of the ring so that the rear rim is deeper then the front that is a staggered off set look at biggs 55 Nomad i believe that one has a staggard off set.....
> *


thanx for clarifying that undercover.I kind of thought thats what Biggs meant.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup, and dont sand too much, if its still to deep you can sand more but once you sand the plastic too much you need new rings.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 6 2009, 11:34 AM~15282109
> *that chevelle looks like its gonna be badass bro and dont worry bout the truck. while you are building your chevelle you might come up with some ideas for your truck. everything is looking badass bro.
> *


Thanx sdkid.The Chevelle won't be actually on the bench for a little while yet.Layd Out is going to be finish first before it sees any bench time.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:17 PM~15283077
> *yup, and dont sand too much, if its still to deep you can sand more but once you sand the plastic too much you need new rings.
> *


Thanx for the tip.There was actually enough material on the back of the front rings I was able to cut off 3 scale inches.I just need to modify the inside of the tires so that they will fit flush together.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a mock-up with the new depth on the front.You probably won t be able to see it though.so hopefully with the side by side with the rears you'll see the staggered depth.
















Let me know how it looks.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guyz.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Came out really nice Aces keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 07:50 PM~15286803
> *Came out really nice Aces keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanx undercover,I appreciate that.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro those rims are sick..gonna be a badass chevelle..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 6 2009, 08:47 PM~15287496
> *fuck ya bro those rims are sick..gonna be a badass chevelle..
> *


Thanx bro.It's going to be even sicker under the hood with one of your intakes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good on the chevelle bro. I love those pro touring muscle cars :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 6 2009, 09:52 PM~15288209
> *Looking good on the chevelle bro. I love those pro touring muscle cars  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Wes I appreciate it.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 09:13 PM~15245291
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
> Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
> 
> ...


.
This is going to be badass


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 6 2009, 10:51 PM~15288969
> *.
> This is going to be badass
> *


Thanx elrafa,I appreciate it.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 6 2009, 09:54 PM~15288992
> *Thanx elrafa,I appreciate it.
> *


Anytime brother welcome to the fam


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 6 2009, 07:47 PM~15287496
> *fuck ya bro those rims are sick..gonna be a badass chevelle..
> *


x2. Badass work.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 6 2009, 10:55 PM~15288998
> *Anytime brother welcome to the fam
> *


Thanx brotha.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 6 2009, 10:59 PM~15289031
> *x2. Badass work.
> *


Thanx bro.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

That Chevy truck is lookin real nice! I love layed out trucks. Can't wait to see what you got in store for the Chevelle,keep up the nice work!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Oct 6 2009, 11:09 PM~15289131
> *That Chevy truck is lookin real nice! I love layed out trucks. Can't wait to see what you got in store for the Chevelle,keep up the nice work!
> *


Thanx moze,I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'm at a mental block with layd out.So I'm going to do a sort of quick build to get my mind going again.Plus I'm wait on parts for it as well.Well here is my new project.RM's Chevy SSR.








I'm not going to build it as a roadster though.So I guess its going to be a "SSC" (super sport coupe) or a "SSP" (super sport pick-up).With that being said the roof is going to be permanently mounted in place with all the seem removed.
Any colour suggestions will be appreciated.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 16 2009, 09:30 AM~15376881
> *Well I'm at a mental block with layd out.So I'm going to do a sort of quick build to get my mind going again.Plus I'm wait on parts for it as well.Well here is my new project.RM's Chevy SSR.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats goona b cool bro, I like the fact your going to make it a permanent coupe. As for colors I just recently saw one in the last Truckin' that was two shades of a gray/gunmetal color. Something dark I think would work good for this one.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 16 2009, 10:20 PM~15383308
> *Thats goona b cool bro, I like the fact your going to make it a permanent coupe. As for colors I just recently saw one in the last Truckin' that was two shades of a gray/gunmetal color. Something dark I think would work good for this one.
> *


Thanx Wes.
I was thinking dark as well.I was thinking along the line of black with maybe a red interior.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You should lay this out also!! Great start bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 16 2009, 09:23 PM~15383347
> *Thanx Wes.
> I was thinking dark as well.I was thinking along the line of black with maybe a red interior.
> *


Yea that would be a good combination too. Havent seen too many of those done so Im sure anything would look good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 16 2009, 10:25 PM~15383375
> *You should lay this out also!! Great start bro!
> *


Thanx bro.Not this time.Maybe if i build another one.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I have made alot of progress on layd out becasuse of waiting on a rear diff to show up.The SSC is on hold because of no paint.So I decided to try and finish up an old build.My 41 Chevy.It recieved a new suspension courtesy of my parts box along with a new set of rolling attire from there aswell.
















I'm just waiting for the paint on the bed floor to dry so I can finish assembly on this one.

Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Dope work, bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro,I appreciate that alot.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 29 2009, 01:21 PM~15505089
> *Well I have made alot of progress on layd out becasuse of waiting on a rear diff to show up.The SSC is on hold because of no paint.So I decided to try and finish up an old build.My 41 Chevy.It recieved a new suspension courtesy of my parts box along with a new set of rolling attire from there aswell.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro, clean as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Wes,I appreciate it.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dammm, i say finish the 41 chevy, that truck looks hella sick.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well The 41 Chevy is done.



















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, that 41 came out bad ass brother!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 07:06 PM~15508001
> *Fuck, that 41 came out bad ass brother!!
> *


Thanx bro.I appreciate that.Now on to the next one.R-M 1967 Chevelle SS.Going to go pro-touring on this one.I was asked to build this one by my 3 yr. old Jayden.








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Oct 29 2009, 05:57 PM~15507919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam u finished that truck fast lol :0 . Looks killer man. Lets c wat u can do with that chevelle :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Wes.Yeah it was a fast build.I want to build another one.I hope the Chevelle turns out the way I want it to.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 29 2009, 07:33 PM~15508942
> *Thanx Wes.Yeah it was a fast build.I want to build another one.I hope the Chevelle turns out the way I want it to.
> *


Hell im sure it will bro. Just gotta find those large offset rear wheels. lol :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 29 2009, 08:41 PM~15509049
> *Hell im sure it will bro. Just gotta find those large offset rear wheels. lol  :uh:
> *


It does right now.It's got 19" & 23" pegasus hellas.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 29 2009, 09:07 PM~15510099
> *It does right now.It's got 19" & 23" pegasus hellas.
> *


Ah ok lol my bad. they look good on that car


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro I appreciate it.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work man. i like that truck, almost bought that same kit last friday. i have too many projects going, need to settle for just one at a time and get some finished like you are doing.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 30 2009, 02:57 AM~15507919
> *Well The 41 Chevy is done.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this looks real cool!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 30 2009, 06:08 AM~15512370
> *nice work man.  i like that truck, almost bought that same kit last friday. i have too many projects going,  need to settle for just one at a time and get some finished like you are doing.
> *


Thanx bro.I appreciate that.It's a great kit.I have a few issues with it though.If you want to run a V8 in it you have to modify the firewall and floor for it to fit.To get it as low as I did you have to use other suspension pieces because the kit ones just don't cut it.I'll build another one some day but It will lay out completely.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 30 2009, 06:53 AM~15512481
> *Damn this looks real cool!!
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well here's a small update on my 2 recent projects on the bench.The SSC is painted foiled and cleared.








The 1967 chevelle is painted.I chose to use Dupli-color Metal Specks red.








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 11 2009, 01:24 PM~15635050
> *Well here's a small update on my 2 recent projects on the bench.The SSC is painted foiled and cleared.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good bro, paint is clean on the truck


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

that truck is so sweeet !

are you gonna kandy over the Chevelle?

rides are lookin' good !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like that truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 11 2009, 07:42 PM~15637725
> *Looks real good bro, paint is clean on the truck
> *


Thanx Wes.The body work took a long time to get it there.Molding the roof in was hell.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that truck is sweet, did the visor come with the kit?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15637775
> *that truck is so sweeet !
> 
> are you gonna kandy over the Chevelle?
> ...


Thanx homie,I appreciate it.I don't think I'm going to throw a candy coat on it.Maybe some pearl not sure yet.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15638038
> *Like that truck.
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2009, 10:14 PM~15639289
> *that truck is sweet, did the visor come with the kit?
> *


Thanx man.The visor does come with the 41 Chevy pick-up kit.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin clean bro..nice work...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2009, 10:43 PM~15639591
> *rides are lookin clean bro..nice work...
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

great work in here


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Nov 14 2009, 07:52 PM~15666764
> *great work in here
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Both projects are lookin sweet bro


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job on that 41, looks pretty damn good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 14 2009, 10:07 PM~15667617
> *Both projects are lookin sweet bro
> *


Thanx James,I appreciate that bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 14 2009, 10:08 PM~15667627
> *Nice job on that 41, looks pretty damn good
> *


Thanx Relic,I appreciate that.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 11 2009, 02:24 PM~15635050
> *Well here's a small update on my 2 recent projects on the bench.The SSC is painted foiled and cleared.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: 

I love Chevelle's..........


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 11:22 PM~15668128
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I love Chevelle's..........
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.Me too I've owned 3 since I was 16.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

here's what my 66 i'm doing started off with before all the candy, pearls and flake......


gold base.....was originally gonna be gold, but wasn't feeling the gold Chevelle.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the SSC is done.
















Now back to the Chevelle.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 16 2009, 07:26 PM~15683778
> *they all look good
> *


Thanx Chris,I appreciate that.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 16 2009, 06:07 PM~15683597
> *Well the SSC is done.
> 
> 
> ...


SSC came out clean bro nice work!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 16 2009, 07:28 PM~15683799
> *SSC came out clean bro nice work!!
> *


Thanx Chris I appreciate that.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 16 2009, 05:07 PM~15683597
> *Well the SSC is done.
> 
> 
> ...


Came out really clean bro  Looks great


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on that. It turned out really good bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15684940
> *Came out really clean bro   Looks great
> *


Thanx Wes,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 10:07 PM~15685704
> *Nice work on that. It turned out really good bro.
> *


Thanx James.yeah I'm pretty happy how it turned out.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that ssr turned out really good bro excellent work


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 17 2009, 12:09 AM~15687518
> *that ssr turned out really good bro excellent work
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice job on the ssr. paint looks awesome. you do some nice work always.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 17 2009, 08:04 AM~15689185
> *nice job on the ssr.  paint looks awesome.  you do some nice work always.
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the Chevelle is done.
















I'll be starting a rat rod build shortly.I'll get mock-up pics as soon as I can.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2009, 08:31 PM~15884603
> *Well the Chevelle is done.
> 
> 
> ...


Sick work on the Chev' Hey, you doin a rat rod?
You want this one weathered?? :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 5 2009, 10:35 PM~15884649
> *Sick work on the Chev' Hey, you doin a rat rod?
> You want this one weathered?? :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that. 
You know this man.It will be headed your way once the frame work is done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet work brother. Nice chevelle.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 5 2009, 10:42 PM~15884736
> *Sweet work brother.  Nice chevelle.
> *


Thanx low,I appreciate that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ssr and chevell look good bro! nice color on the chevell!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2009, 10:51 PM~15884813
> *ssr and chevell look good bro! nice color on the chevell!
> *


Thanx hock,I appreciate that.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice work on the ssr and that chevelle is badass bro!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2009, 10:59 PM~15884891
> *nice work on the ssr and that chevelle is badass bro!!!
> *


Thanx homie,I appreciate that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2009, 08:40 PM~15884714
> *Thanx bro,I appreciate that.
> You know this man.It will be headed your way once the frame work is done.
> *


Kool kick ass!!! Ill do this one some real justice :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 5 2009, 11:32 PM~15885231
> *Kool kick ass!!! Ill do this one some real justice :biggrin:
> *


I know you will bro.I'm loading the mock up pics right now.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2009, 08:31 PM~15884603
> *Well the Chevelle is done.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Jeremy this came out really sick. The paint and stance are great  :thumbsup: NIce job bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so here's my rat rod project.RM's 1937 Ford Sedan.I plan on running some sort of blown motor from my parts box.The front rims are front a AMT 56 ford vitoria kit for a spindle mount look.The rear rims and tires are from a t-bolt kit.Here's my first mock-up idea.
























But,I decided I wasn't feeling the fendered look.So here's the new mock-up.








The body,firewall,and dash will be going to Darkside to be weathered.I plan on simulating bulletholes in the glass and on various panels.Anyone know a good way to do that?
thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2009, 10:05 PM~15885451
> *Ok so here's my rat rod project.RM's 1937 Ford Sedan.I plan on running some sort of blown motor from my parts box.The front rims are front a AMT 56 ford vitoria kit for a spindle mount look.The rear rims and tires are from a t-bolt kit.Here's my first mock-up idea.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to b a good build bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2009, 09:31 PM~15884603
> *Well the Chevelle is done.
> 
> 
> ...


i love this ..I was lookin at my chevelle yesterday.. I have to find a grill and headlights... to do a build....
it's a good looking car.... roll call; hydro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2009, 11:05 PM~15885451
> *Ok so here's my rat rod project.RM's 1937 Ford Sedan.I plan on running some sort of blown motor from my parts box.The front rims are front a AMT 56 ford vitoria kit for a spindle mount look.The rear rims and tires are from a t-bolt kit.Here's my first mock-up idea.
> 
> 
> ...


ive never done the bullet hole in glass, but the ones i have seen.... a very small dremel bit was used 4 the hole then either a dremel glass etch blade was used or probably the easier one... your exacto blade to scribe the cracks in the glass? maybe some one can make a "shattered glass" decal?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 6 2009, 12:03 AM~15885433
> *Dam Jeremy this came out really sick. The paint and stance are great    :thumbsup: NIce job bro
> *


Thanx Wes,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 6 2009, 12:10 AM~15885482
> *Looks to b a good build bro
> *


Thanx again Wes.It should be a fun build I think.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 12:11 AM~15885493
> *i love this ..I was lookin at my chevelle yesterday.. I have to find a grill and headlights... to do a build....
> it's a good looking car.... roll call;  hydro
> *


Thanx hydro.Depending on the kit supplier you should be able to order it right from them.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 6 2009, 12:47 AM~15885685
> *ive never done the bullet hole in glass, but the ones i have seen.... a very small dremel bit was used 4 the hole then either a dremel glass etch blade was used or probably the easier one... your exacto blade to scribe the cracks in the glass? maybe some one can make a "shattered glass" decal?
> *


Thanx Hock.For the windows I'm going to use my pinvise drill instead of my dremel.Thats a good idea with using a blde to create the cracks in the glass.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 6 2009, 01:05 AM~15885451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna be badd when completed ! keep us posted !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think a pin vise would work for the bullet holes. Sick. Looks way better fenderless!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 6 2009, 10:08 AM~15887297
> *Thats gonna be badd when completed ! keep us posted !
> 
> 
> *


Thanx bro.I'll be cutting up the interior tub and frame tonight.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 10:10 AM~15887307
> *I think a pin vise would work for the bullet holes. Sick. Looks way better fenderless!
> *


Yeah thats what I though too.But shouldn't the plastic be pulled back a little on the body panels?How would that be done anyone know?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So here is what my floorpan/fender assembly looked like an hour or so ago.








Here is what it looks like now.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

looking sick man. this is gonna be one badass custom.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 8 2009, 01:51 PM~15914463
> *So here is what my floorpan/fender assembly looked like an hour or so ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work bro, thats a clean cut job u did


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 8 2009, 05:18 PM~15915380
> *looking sick man. this is gonna be one badass custom.
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 8 2009, 06:05 PM~15919181
> *Nice work bro, thats a clean cut job u did
> *


x-2


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 8 2009, 10:05 PM~15919181
> *Nice work bro, thats a clean cut job u did
> *


Thanx Wes.All it took was a whole lot of patience and the back of a good old no.11.Plus an hours worth of scribing.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 8 2009, 08:26 PM~15919502
> *Thanx Wes.All it took was a whole lot of patience and the back of a good old no.11.Plus an hours worth of scribing.
> *


Haha I kno all about that lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats gonna be CLEAN... Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 8 2009, 10:50 PM~15919948
> *Haha I kno all about that lol
> *


Yeah we all do.The rear wheelwells are now gone.I have to notch the rear a little to clear the z'ed section of the rear.Should have pics of the rear section tomorrow.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:12 PM~15920214
> *Thats gonna be CLEAN... Can't wait to see it!
> *


Thanx homie,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2009, 10:24 PM~15919480
> *x-2
> *


Thanx Bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Made a little progress today on my rat build.Had to cut the rear section of the floorpan off to clear the z.Also had to notch it in 2 places to clear the frame coming through the floor.








The rear section of the frame is z'ed.I have to shorten up the rear section a little bit.








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats gonna be a cool build.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2009, 11:07 PM~15932820
> *Thats gonna be a cool build.
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 10 2009, 12:24 AM~15933072
> *Thanx bro,I appreciate that.
> *


Looking good in here.....Although.....I havent seen Layed Out in some time....Hmmmm.


Ill p.m. you my addy. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 9 2009, 11:55 PM~15933374
> *Looking good in here.....Although.....I havent seen Layed Out in some time....Hmmmm.
> Ill p.m. you my addy. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie.Layd Out ain't going anywhere.Its going to reappear on the bench in 2010.Along with some other of my frame/rocker draggin projects.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Frame is lookin good bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2009, 07:48 PM~15941339
> *Frame is lookin good bro.
> *


Thanx bro.The chassis mods are done.Need to charge the camera up.Trying to get a lil more clearence off of the firewall.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 9 2009, 08:58 PM~15932678
> *Made a little progress today on my rat build.Had to cut the rear section of the floorpan off to clear the z.Also had to notch it in 2 places to clear the frame coming through the floor.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. Now just add some more of that styrene and make a full frame :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15942393
> *Nice work. Now just add some more of that styrene and make a full frame  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Wes.Yeah I guess hey.Once I get back to my truck builds I'll hopefully be doing full frames like you bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 10 2009, 08:49 PM~15943696
> *Thanx Wes.Yeah I guess hey.Once I get back to my truck builds I'll hopefully be doing full frames like you bro.
> *


cool bro cant wait to c it :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 10 2009, 11:17 PM~15944086
> *cool bro cant wait to c it  :biggrin:
> *


I've got 3-5 full frames to build this winter so I should have a pretty good handle on it.Since the wonderful winter weather has rolled in I can't spray for like 4-5 months.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well its time to bring this thread to 2010.Here's my latest project *LO-STRO*
It is partof the Drag-Lo build-off.Heres whats done so far.It is painted Dupli-Color bright blue metallic with 2 coats of folkart clear.
























I had to cut the interior tub up a bit to clear the tires.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work on the van bro, glad to c u bak at the bench


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That van is sweet bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 15 2010, 12:07 AM~16296900
> *Nice work on the van bro, glad to c u bak at the bench
> *


Thanx Wes,I appreciate that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the van bro!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

vans lookin good! I gotta get my hands on an astro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 07:02 AM~16298728
> *That van is sweet bro.
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2010, 12:12 PM~16300579
> *Nice work on the van bro!
> *


Thanx James.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2010, 12:55 PM~16300899
> *vans lookin good! I gotta get my hands on an astro
> *


Thanx made.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres some progress on the Astro.The pics show my lay out of the enclosure and the start of the fabrication.
































Thanx for lookin'.
Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 5 2009, 10:31 PM~15884603
> *Well the Chevelle is done.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn good work on the chevelle.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well its been a couple of months since I updated my thread.Lo-Stro is finally done.
































It didnt lay out as much as I would of liked it too.But I think it serves it name well. Outside pics soon.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres the outside pics.
























Here's my favorite pic of this build.








Now I can start finishing up some old build and maybe some new ones.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FUCK!!!!!!! That is sick work bro!!!
Came out really nice.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2010, 03:47 PM~16820863
> *FUCK!!!!!!! That is sick work bro!!!
> Came out really nice.
> *


Thanx James I appreciate that bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you guys think bring back an old build or start something new?If your answer is old build which build should it be?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 02:42 PM~16820835
> *Well its been a couple of months since I updated my thread.Lo-Stro is finally done.
> 
> 
> ...


   nice seeing these being built nice work on the velle too


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 7 2010, 04:08 PM~16820992
> *   nice seeing these being built nice work on the velle too
> *


Thanx man.I appreciate that alot.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Old Build, Reflector Collector


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 6 2009, 12:31 AM~15884603
> *Well the Chevelle is done.
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet work here Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 05:45 PM~16820852
> *Heres the outside pics.
> 
> 
> ...



SIKK!!!!  :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 7 2010, 04:34 PM~16821176
> *SIKK!!!!   :wow:
> *


Thanx homie I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2010, 04:21 PM~16821074
> *Old Build, Reflector Collector
> *


I knew you would bring that build up.It's spent the last 15 months in its box.So its time for some more bench time for the Collector.I'll hopefully have some updates later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 7 2010, 04:33 PM~16821171
> *Sweet work here Bro. :thumbsup:
> *


Appreciate that aswell.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on that van bro. Clean and simple.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 7 2010, 10:25 PM~16824070
> *Nice work on that van bro.  Clean and simple.
> *


Thanx Low,Iappreciate that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good man...paint turned out good!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16824105
> *looks good man...paint turned out good!
> *


Thanx Brian I appreciate that.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

astro came out clean nice paint


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work on the astro bro, came out really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 7 2010, 10:34 PM~16824180
> *astro came out clean nice paint
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16824204
> *NIce work on the astro bro, came out really nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Wes I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Brought this one back to the bench.
*<span style=\'color:red\'>"The Reflector Collector"</span>*
Going to try my hand at building a whole new frame for it.Anybody who can give me pointers along the way let me know.Its going to be stock-floored and tradintionally body dropped(interior tub wouldn't let it lay out completely).Heres a few new pics of where I am at this point.
















The rims are from a Kenworth T600A.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16839904
> *Looking good bro
> *


Thanx Wes.Does the start of my frame look all right to you?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 12:23 PM~16839936
> *Thanx Wes.Does the start of my frame look all right to you?
> *


yea thats the way i start out on mine, a rectangle, looks good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass i like the wheels something diff than the pete wheels me and seams like everyone else been usin lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 9 2010, 03:06 PM~16840350
> *thats badass i like the wheels something diff than the pete wheels me and seams like everyone else been usin lol
> *


Thanx bro.Yeah I wanted pete rims but they are a scarce kit in my area.The day they hit the shelf here there gone 20 mins later.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 9 2010, 02:58 PM~16840273
> *yea thats the way i start out on mine, a rectangle, looks good
> *


Good to know Wes and thanx.Do you notch the front the same way you notch the rear?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 03:09 PM~16841441
> *Good to know Wes and thanx.Do you notch the front the same way you notch the rear?
> *


Yup jus make them alittle shorter in height. Im gonna try to jus bend the frame rails up on my nxt one


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 9 2010, 04:40 PM~16841748
> *Yup jus make them alittle shorter in height. Im gonna try to jus bend the frame rails up on my nxt one
> *


thats what i always do makes it look mandrel bent just a little heat and i usually use a curved table edge...tape the biggest part of the frame and tape it to the table where u want to bend it on the edge then heat em a lil and bend em a lil...
instead of building a rectangle just get 2 tubes and tape them side by side so they come out the same


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 9 2010, 08:11 PM~16843483
> *thats what i always do makes it look mandrel bent just a little heat and i usually use a curved table edge...tape the biggest part of the frame and tape it to the table where u want to bend it on the edge then heat em a lil and bend em a lil...
> instead of building a rectangle just get 2 tubes and tape them side by side so they come out the same
> *


Thanx bros.This is the first frame for me so I'm just learning as I go.Thanx again for the info.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Each of us has our own way of doing frames bro, soon u will find your own unique way of making them


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 9 2010, 10:28 PM~16845244
> *Each of us has our own way of doing frames bro, soon u will find your own unique way of making them
> *


Thanx Wes.I'm going to go on street source and see if I can find a rear set-up I like to try and copy.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 04:02 PM~16839722
> *Brought this one back to the bench.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>"The Reflector Collector"</span>
> Going to try my hand at building a whole new frame for it.Anybody who can give me pointers along the way let me know.Its going to be stock-floored and tradintionally body dropped(interior tub wouldn't let it lay out completely).Heres a few new pics of where I am at this point.
> ...



WOW... I like that Ace... I also like how them Kenworth rims go right along with it....

Shits looking good :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 9 2010, 10:38 PM~16845366
> *WOW... I like that Ace... I also like how them Kenworth rims go right along with it....
> 
> Shits looking good  :wow:
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 08:36 PM~16845345
> *Thanx Wes.I'm going to go on street source and see if I can find a rear set-up I like to try and copy.
> *


Thats always a good thing to do, I have a hard tyme coming up wit setups off the top of my head lol :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16845593
> *Thats always a good thing to do, I have a hard tyme coming up wit setups off the top of my head lol  :biggrin:
> *


I found a few set-ups I like that don't look that hard.We'll see how it turns out once the wheel-well are fitted to the new rims.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's my favorite pic of this build.








looks almost real here, nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hey bud, i just went threw all 31 pages of ya models, you have some serious skill, especially the trucks, 

can you give me some tips or tricks, that help your rides look so awesome?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 9 2010, 11:27 PM~16845971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Gary I appreciate that alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 10 2010, 04:36 AM~16847684
> *hey bud, i just went threw all 31 pages of ya models, you have some serious skill, especially the trucks,
> 
> can you give me some tips or tricks, that help your rides look so awesome?
> *


Thanx homie,I appreciate that.When I build I try as much new stuff as I can that I've seen on different forums I've been on.Most of my builds are based on cars/trucks I've seen in real life or in magazines.If you want tips go to mini's modeling school thread it will help you out alot.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

F-350 looks real good laid out. Can you see what the interior tubs hitting on?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 10 2010, 08:03 AM~16848807
> *F-350 looks real good laid out.  Can you see what the interior tubs hitting on?
> *


MIte jus be hitting on the frame or where the c pillers start at the bottom of the rear window, thats where alot of mine hit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The tub was too tall when I mocked it up on th new frame.so I took 3 scale inches out of it were it drops down.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 10 2010, 05:01 PM~16853488
> *The tub was too tall when I mocked it up on th new frame.so I too 3 scale inches out of it were it drops down.
> *


Thats wat I hav a problem with alot of tymes


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

'Sup James?
Should have update pics tonight.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry fellas.I know I said I'd have update pics tonight but battery in the camera is dead.Here is what I have done so far.I have built the front and rear notches.The bed floor is cut out to clear the notch and fuelcell.The tailgate is now has a cali tailgate-rollpan combo.I decided to leave the stock taillights.I just need to figure out something cool for the license plate now.I'll post up pics as soon as I can tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see this bro! 
Did you think of frenching the plate into the tailgate?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah,I did think of doing that originally but its been done so often.I'm thinking of doing a flip up plate on the back of the tailgate.Well here are the update pics.Here is the start of my first frame.Let me know what I need to improve on guys.








Heres a side shot with the box primed.








Heres the rear of The Collector.








Let me know what you think guyz.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 06:32 AM~16971787
> *Yeah,I did think of doing that originally but its been done so often.I'm thinking of doing a flip up plate on the back of the tailgate.Well here are the update pics.Here is the start of my first frame.Let me know what I need to improve on guys.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ACES THIS IS GONNA LOOK SWEET WEN ITS DONE BRO  SHIT MAKES ME WANNA TAKE MY CHEVY CREWCAB OUT AND BUILD IT :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 09:32 AM~16971787
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats gonna be one sweet truck !!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 23 2010, 09:27 AM~16972140
> *HEY ACES THIS IS GONNA LOOK SWEET WEN ITS DONE  BRO  SHIT MAKES ME WANNA TAKE MY CHEVY CREWCAB OUT AND BUILD IT :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro.I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 23 2010, 09:39 AM~16972243
> *I think thats gonna be one sweet truck !!!
> *


Thanx Trend.I appreciate that alot bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks sick bro. Now you got me wanting to take the crew cab out and work on it. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 07:32 AM~16971787
> *Yeah,I did think of doing that originally but its been done so often.I'm thinking of doing a flip up plate on the back of the tailgate.Well here are the update pics.Here is the start of my first frame.Let me know what I need to improve on guys.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wat im talkin bout bro, Great job on the frame :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, big ass notch in the bak lol, looks good though for the size of the truck :biggrin: Keep it up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 10:53 AM~16972950
> *Looks sick bro. Now you got me wanting to take the crew cab out and work on it. lol
> *


Thanx James.I appreciate it.Damn rights you need to bring that build to the bench.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 23 2010, 11:23 AM~16973260
> *Thats wat im talkin bout bro, Great job on the frame  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:, big ass notch in the bak lol, looks good though for the size of the truck  :biggrin: Keep it up
> *


Thanx Wes.I gotta put the crossmembers in now.How do you do you mounting brackets for the link bars?Do you just draw them out then cut them or do you just wing it and cut them out?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 09:28 AM~16973310
> *Thanx James.I appreciate it.Damn rights you need to bring that build to the bench.
> *


Ill bring it back out on the bench later today. Been working on painting something today. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 10:30 AM~16973339
> *Thanx Wes.I gotta put the crossmembers in now.How do you do you mounting brackets for the link bars?Do you just draw them out then cut them or do you just wing it and cut them out?
> *


its a little of both actually. Drawing it out helps but they can be so small that u r winging it anyway lol :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16974011
> *its a little of both actually. Drawing it out helps but they can be so small that u r winging it anyway  lol  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Wes.That will really help me out when I'm building the rear set-up.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the frames lookin good...alot of the time for the link mounting brackets i use a rectagle tube and cut one side out its alot easier getting them looking the same and makes them stronger since its one piece


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 12:48 PM~16974101
> *the frames lookin good...alot of the time for the link mounting brackets i use a rectagle tube and cut one side out its alot easier getting them looking the same and makes them stronger since its one piece
> *


Thanx bro.I appreciate the info.Can you post up an example?I'm not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 12:54 PM~16974563
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate the info.Can you post up an example?I'm not quite sure what you mean.
> *


Wat he means it take a piece of hollow square tube and cut one side out so u r left wit like a c shape


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 23 2010, 02:01 PM~16974622
> *Wat he means it take a piece of hollow square tube and cut one side out so u r left wit like a c shape
> *


Ok, now I get it thanx for the clarifacation Wes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

those rims must be like the peterbilt wrecker rims. they look bigger than they are, but i see that the bed hasnt been modified...the rims caught my eye. Lookin good!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 23 2010, 01:01 PM~16974622
> *Wat he means it take a piece of hollow square tube and cut one side out so u r left wit like a c shape
> *


thats exactly what i ment lol sorry i didnt explain it better


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 23 2010, 02:28 PM~16974855
> *those rims must be like the peterbilt wrecker rims.  they look bigger than they are, but i see that the bed hasnt been modified...the rims caught my eye.  Lookin good!
> *


The rims are froma T600A from AMT/ERTL.I didnt have to modify the bed sides at all to get the rims to tuck.Thanx for the comp too bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 02:32 PM~16974888
> *thats exactly what i ment lol sorry i didnt explain it better
> *


No problem bro.I thought thats what you meant.I just wasn't completely sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 10:32 AM~16971787
> *Yeah,I did think of doing that originally but its been done so often.I'm thinking of doing a flip up plate on the back of the tailgate.Well here are the update pics.Here is the start of my first frame.Let me know what I need to improve on guys.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

sick lookin so far bro...................... and i need a set of them wheels bad :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 07:32 AM~16971787
> *Yeah,I did think of doing that originally but its been done so often.I'm thinking of doing a flip up plate on the back of the tailgate.Well here are the update pics.Here is the start of my first frame.Let me know what I need to improve on guys.
> 
> 
> ...


wheels fit perfect bro!! high five on not havin 2 modify the fenders! saved u some time 4 sure!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2010, 07:57 PM~16978664
> *:wow:
> 
> sick lookin so far bro...................... and i need  a set of them wheels bad :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro.Try finding an AMT big rig.They are a little easier to find and a set of pegasus 23" tires fit perfectly.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 23 2010, 08:01 PM~16978706
> *wheels fit perfect bro!! high five on not havin 2 modify the fenders! saved u some time 4 sure!!
> *


Thanx bro.Yeah the wheels are alot smaller.so there is no need to modify the fenders.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you can definitely cheat with those rims,now i wanna change out whats on the crewzer for bigger ones now that the fender mod is easy to do (in my book that is)









but i wouldnt look the way i wanted it to...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 23 2010, 08:47 PM~16979456
> *you can definitely cheat with those rims,now i wanna change out whats on the crewzer for bigger ones now that the fender mod is easy to do (in my book that is)
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro you still don't have that thing in paint yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 10:09 PM~16978821
> *Thanx bro.Try finding an AMT big rig.They are a little easier to find and a set of pegasus 23" tires fit perfectly.
> *




:thumbsup:   thanks for that little peice of info


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16980033
> *Damn bro you still don't have that thing in paint yet?
> *


X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I started on a new project today.The collector is at a stand-still at the moment because I ran out of tube for my frame.So,I'm going to build something out of my comfort zone.I'm going to attempt to build my FIRST true lowrider.I got the idea for this one out of a LRM from a few months ago.I want to turn it into a regal just not to sure how.So to all the homies that build lo-los all the time feel free to give advice at anytime.Here's a few mock-ups.
























I might try and do some patterns.Any comments or tips will definitely be helpful.Any tips on how to make the GN into a regal?
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Mar 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16980033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want someone to do the paint for me actually....remember the truck *last look*? i want that! but im not good at patterns at all, and to lay out something like that...in my dreams!

^^ lookin good man!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 09:54 PM~17155742
> *i want someone to do the paint for me actually....remember the truck *last look*?  i want that!  but im not good at patterns at all, and to lay out something like that...in my dreams!
> 
> ^^ lookin good man!
> *


Wow, that's a very ambisous paintjob to try and pull of at this scale.Thanx for the comp Brian.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

A little more info on what I'm going to be doing to this build.It is going to have 4 pumps in the trunk(once I open it).The color is going to be metalcast red over metalspecs silver.I've also decided to go with a RG tpi 350 instead of the kit motor.The interior with be tan.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Will be following this  It's good to see someone try something outta the ordinary! Good luck Bro... Cant wait to see progress....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 AM~17158221
> *Will be following this  It's good to see someone try something outta the ordinary!  Good luck Bro... Cant wait to see progress....
> *


Thanx Bro.I appreciate that alot.Hopefully it will turn out well.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

It should bro . Have confidence in your builds.... You put out some sweet work, so just take your time on it and it should be killer


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2010, 06:07 AM~17158244
> *It should bro . Have confidence in your builds.... You put out some sweet work, so just take your time on it and it should be killer
> *


Thanx again for the comps bro.I'm going to take my time on this one to see what I can come up with.I think the only real problems I'll have is eliminating the scoop on the hood and hinging and jamming the trunk.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well hinging the trunk is actually easier then I thouht it would be.... Im pretty sure someone did a pretty thorough how to on doing it.... I think it was Gary Seeds.... not sure though... :dunno:


Yeah here it is.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=452549&hl=


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

regal gonna be cool...why will getting rid of the hood hump be a prob? just cut the hump out and make a filler in 2 pieces then bend the edges up a little for the hood line then sand to match it up to the original


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2010, 06:18 AM~17158259
> *Well hinging the trunk is actually easier then I thouht it would be....  Im pretty sure someone did a pretty thorough how to on doing it.... I think it was Gary Seeds.... not sure though... :dunno:
> Yeah here it is.....
> 
> ...


Yeah thats the tutorial I used when I did the doors on my 72 longbed.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 08:03 AM~17158474
> *regal gonna be cool...why will getting rid of the hood hump be a prob? just cut the hump out and make a filler in 2 pieces then bend the edges up a little for the hood line then sand to match it up to the original
> *


Thanx bro.It shouldn't be much of a problem,I'm just not sure how well I'll be able to execute it.Plus I was unsure on how many pieces of styrene to use but 2 definitely makes alot of sense to me.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it shouldnt be too hard sence its just a line and not trim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 04:47 AM~16979456
> *you can definitely cheat with those rims,now i wanna change out whats on the crewzer for bigger ones now that the fender mod is easy to do (in my book that is)
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one long motherfucker! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 09:22 AM~17158711
> *it shouldnt be too hard sence its just a line and not trim
> *


Yeah,I'm just going to take my time when I do it so it turns out well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 11 2010, 08:23 AM~17158714
> *Thats one long motherfucker! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup..a promo ext cab, a promo standard cab, and a454SS makes the cab up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Regal should be sick Jeremy. 
eliminate the hood scoop , shave down that rear spoiler, cant remember if it has the lower front air dam on it, but gotta shave that also and just either send the front and rear bumpers to be chromed or bmf.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2010, 12:51 PM~17159831
> *Regal should be sick Jeremy.
> eliminate the hood scoop , shave down that rear spoiler, cant remember if it has the lower front air dam on it, but gotta shave that also and just either send the front and rear bumpers to be chromed or bmf.
> *


Thanx bro.Yeah I knew about the hood and spoiler.I didn't know about the front air dam though.I'm just going to foil the bumpers it looks just as good.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Il b keeping an eye on that one bro, I mite b doing a low rider later on :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 11 2010, 03:16 PM~17160565
> *Il b keeping an eye on that one bro, I mite b doing a low rider later on  :0
> *


Thanx Wes.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Forgot to post these in here.
Number 2 for the year.
































































The Reflector Collector progress pics soon.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So back to The Reflector Collector.The rear set-up is almost done.Just need to build the upper links.








The frame.








Quick mock-up shot.








Inside of the bed.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2010, 07:07 AM~17158244
> *It should bro . Have confidence in your builds.... You put out some sweet work, so just take your time on it and it should be killer
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 26 2010, 07:55 PM~17613836
> *So back to The Reflector Collector.The rear set-up is almost done.Just need to build the upper links.
> 
> 
> ...





looks sick as fuck bro! your right up there with the top dogs man! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the frame is almost done on the dually.Just need to build and exhaust system.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

bad ass frame jeremy...!!!! great job....!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That frame is sic and loving the color cann`t wait to see the truck in paint


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 26 2010, 06:50 PM~17613811
> *Forgot to post these in here.
> Number 2 for the year.
> 
> ...


love this bro! :biggrin: 

wutcha got cookin under the hood? :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 11 2010, 01:50 PM~17761126
> *Well the frame is almost done on the dually.Just need to build and exhaust system.
> 
> 
> ...


This fucker is sweet!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

great job on the frame bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 11 2010, 02:53 PM~17761161
> *bad ass frame jeremy...!!!! great job....!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 11 2010, 03:02 PM~17761250
> *That frame is sic and loving the color cann`t wait to see the truck in paint
> *


Thanx,I layd the last coat of primer this morning.So hopefully if the weather holds out I can start layin' down the black.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 11 2010, 10:56 PM~17764870
> *love this bro!  :biggrin:
> 
> wutcha got cookin under the hood?  :dunno:
> *


Thanx tunz.I has the kit supplied inline with the three dueces.Nothin special.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17764920
> *This fucker is sweet!!!
> *


Thanx James.It's finally starting to look how I want it to.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 12 2010, 01:01 AM~17765606
> *great job on the frame bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Wes.I appreciate that.Now that I got thae hang of the framesThe isn't goin to be a stock height truck in my collection anymore.Thanx for all the tips along the way aswell Wes.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 11 2010, 01:50 PM~17761126
> *Well the frame is almost done on the dually.Just need to build and exhaust system.
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass i like how u mounted the air tanks


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 10:59 PM~17771404
> *looks badass i like how u mounted the air tanks
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 12 2010, 09:48 AM~17767165
> *Thanx Wes.I appreciate that.Now that I got thae hang of the framesThe isn't goin to be a stock height truck in my collection anymore.Thanx for all the tips along the way aswell Wes.
> *


 LOL NO problem bro u need anything feel free to hit me up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 13 2010, 04:18 PM~17775393
> *LOL NO problem bro u need anything feel free to hit me up
> *


You know I will bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn bro. Badass work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 11 2010, 03:50 PM~17761126
> *Well the frame is almost done on the dually.Just need to build and exhaust system.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice frame....great work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 18 2010, 09:00 AM~17822770
> *very nice frame....great work.
> *


x2!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn thats a bad ass frame set, nice work


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

where u got the diesel rims


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jun 18 2010, 11:42 PM~17829131
> *where u got the diesel rims
> *


Gotta buy a Semi kit or hit up SlammdSonoma for a resin set.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the comps fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 11 2010, 01:50 PM~17761126
> *Well the frame is almost done on the dually.Just need to build and exhaust system.
> 
> 
> ...


that frame is sick homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 18 2010, 10:17 PM~17829403
> *Gotta buy a Semi kit or hit up SlammdSonoma for a resin set.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow have I been slacking in my thread.Back from page 7.Still working on getting "The Collector" done.Little progress not much but its still progress.Built 2 bucket seat thanx to 06xlt150 for the spare seat he sent me.








Got the cab and hood painted and 1 coat of clear on.








I need some in take suggestions.I have very limited clearence(about a scale foot).Any ideas on what to built for an intake?








Heres a rear shot.








Thanx for lookin'.
Let me know of any intake ideas fellas.I don't want to have to strip and cut the hood if I don't have to.I tried a velocity stack set-up it was to high even after cutting them down.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looking good bro, glad to c ya bak  . as far as the intakes go u can always scratchbuild one the would fit under the hood. Thats the thing that always bites me on my truck builds. :uh:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 11:13 PM~15245291
> *Thanx bro.I appreciate it.
> Here's a little primer mock-up teaser on what it will hopefully look like.
> 
> ...




HELLLOOOO......Anymore on Laydout?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 20 2010, 12:18 AM~18089641
> *looking good bro, glad to c ya bak   . as far as the intakes go u can always scratchbuild one the would fit under the hood. Thats the thing that always bites me on my truck builds.  :uh:
> *


Thanx Wes.I tried scratchbuilding one awhile ago but it didn't workout right.I'm going to give it another shot though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 20 2010, 12:32 AM~18089714
> *HELLLOOOO......Anymore on Laydout?
> *


Honestly no.I didn't like how I had hinged the hood and the doors.So I tore them out and its been back in the box since.It'll be back on the bench sometime in the near future.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 20 2010, 08:05 AM~18090622
> *Honestly no.I didn't like how I had hinged the hood and the doors.So I tore them out and its been back in the box since.It'll be back on the bench sometime in the near future.
> *



I feel ya....I got tired of all the damn sanding on mine and put it up.....Imma get on it again.....sometime.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 20 2010, 06:01 AM~18090610
> *Thanx Wes.I tried scratchbuilding one awhile ago but it didn't workout right.I'm going to give it another shot though.
> *


Ya give it another go, thats about the only way i can c doing it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 20 2010, 07:47 AM~18090768
> *I feel ya....I got tired of all the damn sanding on mine and put it up.....Imma get on it again.....sometime.
> *


I still got a whole lot of sanding to do on Laydout.I going to have to resand it at least 2 more times before paint.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 20 2010, 01:18 PM~18092975
> *Ya give it another go, thats about the only way i can c doing it
> *


Thanx Wes.I need to go threw some old magazine or on streetsource to see if I can find something I can make.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So this is just the start of my intake.Let me know what you fellas think.Suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 21 2010, 10:54 PM~18108911
> *So this is just the start of my intake.Let me know what you fellas think.Suggestion will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro that looks sik, alomst like a twin turbo setup :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 22 2010, 12:24 AM~18109107
> *Hell yeah bro that looks sik, alomst like a twin turbo setup  :0
> *


Thanx Wes.Yeah it does kind of look like a twin turbo set-up.But it will just be a cold air intake for the lack of turbos.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 22 2010, 05:52 AM~18109965
> *Thanx Wes.Yeah it does kind of look like a twin turbo set-up.But it will just be a cold air intake for the lack of turbos.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure what to do paint wise though.Either I'm going to chrome spray the whole thing or paint the box black with the piping chrome.What do you think guys?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 22 2010, 06:07 PM~18116089
> *I'm not sure what to do paint wise though.Either I'm going to chrome spray the whole thing or paint the box black with the piping chrome.What do you think guys?
> *


either would work. I say box black or chrome, and pipes aluminum :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 19 2010, 09:51 PM~18088833
> *Wow have I been slacking in my thread.Back from page 7.Still working on getting "The Collector" done.Little progress not much but its still progress.Built 2 bucket seat thanx to 06xlt150 for the spare seat he sent me.
> Heres a rear shot.
> 
> ...


i love this shot of this truck Ace's :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 22 2010, 09:04 PM~18117255
> *i love this shot of this truck Ace's  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Gage I appreciate it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dopeness :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 22 2010, 10:13 PM~18117889
> *Dopeness  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Low I appreciate it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that dually is getting sweeter everyday man...

its sad..ive got one i cant manage to finish..lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 09:40 PM~18126892
> *that dually is getting sweeter everyday man...
> 
> its sad..ive got one i cant manage to finish..lol
> *


Thanx Brian I appreciate that.I felt the same way about this build.But,one day I got tired of just seeing it sit in the box and decided to stick to building it 'til its done.Which hopefully should be soon.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dually is lookin badass i like the intake u made


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 07:39 AM~18128929
> *dually is lookin badass i like the intake u made
> *


Thanx Jake I appreciate it.Unfortunately the pipes were not sitting evenly.So I tried to bent them so they were both level.The pipes snapped off of the box and broke in half.Long story short I gotta build new intake pipes.That is set aside for now.I'm working on getting the seats to sit lower in the interior tub.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you should try alluminum tubes next time then u could just polish em up and not worry bout paint


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 04:31 PM~18131669
> *you should try alluminum tubes next time then u could just polish em up and not worry bout paint
> *


Good idea.I never thought of that.I might have to check my LHS to see if they have any.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i used aluminum tubing for exhaust on a F-1 blazer, it works if ya cut notches in it for bending, so it dont flatten in the tube itself... speakin of, i gotta redo it for the escalade build.. :uh: 

still badass no matter!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 09:16 PM~18132954
> *i used aluminum tubing for exhaust on a F-1 blazer, it works if ya cut notches in it for bending, so it dont flatten in the tube itself... speakin of, i gotta redo it for the escalade build.. :uh:
> 
> still badass no matter!
> *


Thanx Brian.Thanx for the tip aswell I'll have to remember that when I'm building the pipes again.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: anytime mayne


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

they got springs u can stick in tubes to keep em from crimping when u bend em i dont have any but i was thinkin if u stuck a syrene tube inside it then heated it a lil it would prolly keep it from crimping...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 07:28 AM~18134958
> *they got springs u can stick in tubes to keep em from crimping when u bend em i dont have any but i was thinkin if u stuck a syrene tube inside it then heated it a lil it would prolly keep it from crimping...
> *


Thanx Jake I'll have to remember that when I go to bend the tube.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the dually bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 25 2010, 10:36 PM~18139965
> *Nice work on the dually bro
> *


Thanx James.I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well its been awhile since I posted anything in my thread.Here is the little bit of progress that has been done to "The Collector".I created a new trans tunnel.








Here's a bit of a sneak peak of what it should look like when its done once its back on the bench.
























Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I've started on a couple new projects.
1.Pro-Touring style 1969 Olds 442








I need to add the stripe and foil the front window and reclear it and its done.
2.1964 Ford Fairlane T-Bolt.








This ones going to have a silver flaked roof mith a metal specks blue main body.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2010, 10:19 PM~18338682
> *SICK!!!!
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some past projects that are going to be back at the bench hopefully this year.
1.1984 GMC formerly known as "The Deadmans Hand"








The rockers are gone.Its going to be runnin a set of concept Camaro rims and tires.The rear is going to be completely shaved.Inside the bed is going to be all smoothed with a steamroller style notch and tubs.
2."Layd Out"








Here is its current state.The hinges are gone.The frame needs to be build.Along with whole new interior tub.
3.1987 Buick Regal.








Another current state shot.I'm going to call this one "TroubleMaker".I'm going to hit up Trend for some decals for this one.






Future Build Ups
Here are a few builds I got brewing for the new year.
1.1964 Chevy Impala."Mistress Of The Boulevard"








Not sure on colors yet.But I'm going to hit up Trend for some decals aswell to set this one off.
2.1978 Dodge Lil Red Express.








Haven't seen one of these layd out yet soooo.I'm going to try.
3.Escalade.








This one started out as a OTB that the paint screwed up on.Now its going to be a full blown DRAGGER.
Any comments or suggestions are deeply appreciated.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

sick color on that 69 olds


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 PM~18339037
> *sick color on that 69 olds
> *


Thanx Don.
Its Metal Specks Orange with like 3 coats of clear.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sick projects ace  

gonna have to keep on this thread for sure  :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 17 2010, 11:04 PM~18339232
> *sick projects ace
> 
> gonna have to keep on this thread for sure   :wow:
> *


Thanx bro.I appreciate that.


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

hella sick up in here


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Aug 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18339716
> *hella sick up in here
> *


Thanx Gage.I appreciate it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 17 2010, 11:41 PM~18338945
> *Here are some past projects that are going to be back at the bench hopefully this year.
> 1.1984 GMC formerly known as "The Deadmans Hand"
> 
> ...


These are some kool projects homie ! I got you when you ready for some decals bro !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 18 2010, 07:15 AM~18341222
> *These are some kool projects homie ! I got you when you ready for some decals bro !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Trend.Once I come up with what I want I'll let you know.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 18 2010, 08:19 AM~18341229
> *Thanx Trend.Once I come up with what I want I'll let you know.
> *


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 17 2010, 10:55 PM~18339119
> *Thanx Don.
> Its Metal Specks Orange with like 3 coats of clear.
> *


REALLY. WOW I only use the silver and shoot candy over it. Maybe I'll try it in the future. Thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 18 2010, 06:46 PM~18346065
> *REALLY. WOW I only use the silver and shoot candy over it. Maybe I'll try it in the future. Thanks
> *



Good idea ! I've always used the silver too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro breaking out all the big projects lol. NIce bro cant wait to c all of these done :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the comps fellas.I'll try to keep updating as much as I can.the weather has been horrible lately.Plus there has been nasty fire smoke drifting in from the forest fires a province over.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok modelers A.D.D kicked in today.I found this kit today while cleaning up the storage room.The inner fenders and firewall are now gone to clear the pro-rod rims I found in the box.This build won't bench time for awhile.So its just another up coming project.
















But ideas and opinions would be helpful.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

viper red, nasty motor!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Aug 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18373214
> *viper red, nasty motor!
> *


Thanx I appreciate it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 12:31 PM~18131669
> *you should try alluminum tubes next time then u could just polish em up and not worry bout paint
> *


or the thick solder


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2010, 10:46 PM~18380072
> *or the thick solder
> *


Hmm,never thought of that thanx Gil.


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

I may have missed it but what wheels are those? They look like coddington magnetos


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Aug 23 2010, 08:26 AM~18381994
> *I may have missed it but what wheels are those? They look like coddington magnetos
> *


Honestly I'm not sure.I robbed them off of a die-crap Pro-Rods kit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lil progress on "The Collector".The lay out on the box is done.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 21 2010, 11:25 PM~18372679
> *Ok modelers A.D.D kicked in today.I found this kit today while cleaning up the storage room.The inner fenders and firewall are now gone to clear the pro-rod rims I found in the box.This build won't bench time for awhile.So its just another up coming project.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FIND....THIS ALREADY LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A COOL BUILD....
GET-R-DONE..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 6 2010, 11:59 PM~18503364
> *NICE FIND....THIS ALREADY LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A  COOL BUILD....
> GET-R-DONE..
> *


X2 !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bros,I appreciate it.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 19 2010, 09:51 PM~18088833
> *Wow have I been slacking in my thread.Back from page 7.Still working on getting "The Collector" done.Little progress not much but its still progress.Built 2 bucket seat thanx to 06xlt150 for the spare seat he sent me.
> 
> 
> ...


trucks looks bad ass man


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Any progress on Collector bro?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit that collector is just badass. i just came across another one of those beds, so i may have to do up a ford dually eventually.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I really appreciate it.As for updates there are none at the moment.I did a second enclosure for the truck and I'm still not happy with it.Plus the weather is fighting me so I can't paint at all either.So hopefully something will go my way soome.
Brian,can't wait to see your rendition of a ford dually.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you got me ever so tempted...haha. yeap got an idea floatin already.. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The finished Reflector Collector.
































Oh and just to keep the cops happy....








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i likes them wheels, were did ya get them from???


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 3 2010, 07:22 PM~18978829
> *i likes them wheels, were did ya get them from???
> *


They are from a AMT Kenworth T900.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks i will keep that in mind, they do look killer on your build.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 3 2010, 06:28 PM~18978888
> *thanks i will keep that in mind, they do look killer on your build.
> *


X2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

awsome truck


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 08:17 PM~18978792
> *The finished Reflector Collector.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome work bro! love the plate


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 06:17 PM~18978792
> *The finished Reflector Collector.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 3 2010, 09:28 PM~18979476
> *awesome work bro! love the plate
> *


x2 !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap..still wipin my chin..guess i can start mine now? lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow thanx for the appreciation fellas.I really needed that pick me up at the moment.
Brian damn rights you need to start yours now.One word of advice though watch your frame thickness under the cab.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok started a new project tonight to keep my mind off some stuff.It's going to be an old school hauler with new school twist.No name or color choices yet.But heres what I'm thinkin'.








Let me know any ideas or suggestion fellas.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill get to it after i get my 225 electra done up...though mine will probably have a 93+ front end on it.


----------



## Smokudg (Oct 9, 2010)

Dope models. I have a question. What do u use to cut this part's? I'm gonna build my own models but I have problem with cutting.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 06:17 PM~18978792
> *The finished Reflector Collector.
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome truck... and really really cleaver name!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 4 2010, 12:04 AM~18981014
> *Ok started a new project tonight to keep my mind off some stuff.It's going to be an old school hauler with new school twist.No name or color choices yet.But heres what I'm thinkin'.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ... :drama: ...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 09:01 PM~18980308
> *Wow thanx for the appreciation fellas.I really needed that pick me up at the moment.
> Brian damn rights you need to start yours now.One word of advice though watch your frame thickness under the cab.
> *


You can thank your club bro for doin mine. Theres 6 big ass tires/wheels comin my way from Nate...and they arent low profiles either :0 :0 Mines goin way up!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 6 2010, 09:32 PM~19004342
> *You can thank your club bro for  doin mine.  Theres 6 big ass tires/wheels comin my way from Nate...and they arent low profiles either :0  :0  Mines goin way up!
> *


That will be sik Brian.BUT you also gotta build one thats layd out to display under it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so I did some cutting to get the duals to clear.The front inner fenders had to be eliminated to fit the fronts.
















But heres the situation I'm having now.I'm not really liking the duals on this build.So here are a couple of choices I came up with.
Staggered T's








Staggered Hella's








What do you think fellas?
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 9 2010, 01:51 AM~19022199
> *Ok so I did some cutting to get the duals to clear.The front inner fenders had to be eliminated to fit the fronts.
> 
> 
> ...



Hella's.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 9 2010, 12:51 AM~19022199
> *Ok so I did some cutting to get the duals to clear.The front inner fenders had to be eliminated to fit the fronts.
> 
> 
> ...


hella's fit the era but them t's are lookin sweet to me!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 9 2010, 10:51 AM~19024386
> *hella's fit the era but them t's are lookin sweet to me!!
> *


X 2 !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those Hellas look good IMO... Nice build so far bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19022143
> *That will be sik Brian.BUT you also gotta build one thats layd out to display under it.
> *



thats quite possible already. i got a cab/bed laid out over a frame on 24" HH spoke rims and a 5th wheel on it... its the one with the 93 front end on it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the comps fellas.
Brian That should be sik.
Thanx for your opinions as well fellas,I was going to run them anyways I just needed a second opinion.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 8 2010, 09:51 PM~19022199
> *Ok so I did some cutting to get the duals to clear.The front inner fenders had to be eliminated to fit the fronts.
> 
> 
> ...


hella's bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't had a lot of time to build as of late due to some family business.But that is enough on that.Here's a small update on my 55.Since my last 2 layd out builds weren't low enough for my liking.I have full intentions of this one laying running board.








I have shaved all of the emblems,handles,vents,and wipers.I still have to shave the gas filler.








The start of the mini tubs.I made them from the centre of a spray bomb lid and trimmed them to size.








Colour wise I'm thinking a dark metallic green.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good in here Jeremy. likin that ole ford.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 11:13 PM~15245291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Box her up and send her to me....

:biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 21 2010, 02:23 PM~19125069
> *Box her up and send her to me....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 
It ain't going anywhere homie.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Quick update.The tubs are built.








'32 Ford diff smoothed and narrowed 6 scale inches.








Firewall shaved.








I'm building the notch right now.Hopefully pics tomorrow.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally had a chance to get some build time.Here's how the 55 is going to sit.








Notch is built.








Scratchbuilt c-arms.








Hopefully I can get the rear suspension done this week.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good nice fab work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 20 2010, 06:21 PM~19377563
> *lookin good nice fab work
> *


:yes:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

55s looking good J! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 22 2010, 09:02 PM~19398228
> *55s looking good J! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally had a chance to get some progress done on the 55.The rear links are now done.








I don't think I'll be adding just notches to frames anymore.They're a bitch to add the link bars and bags to.
Here is the final ride height mock-up for the 55.
















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass perfect stance :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 03:50 PM~19512054
> *looks badass perfect stance  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Jake,I appreciate that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 5 2011, 04:28 PM~19511434
> *Finally had a chance to get some progress done on the 55.The rear links are now done.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that's bad ass! :wow: Nice notch and set up!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 08:22 PM~19514879
> *Ok that's bad ass! :wow: Nice notch and set up!
> *


Thanx bro,I apreciate it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Coming along nicely bro :biggrin:, i need to lay nother one of those out. started a revuild of one long tyme ago, then traded it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 5 2011, 09:15 PM~19515584
> *Coming along nicely bro  :biggrin:, i need to lay nother one of those out. started a revuild of one long tyme ago, then traded it
> *


Thanx Wes I appreciate that.How ya been?Haven't seen ya around in a while.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 5 2011, 09:34 PM~19517313
> *Thanx Wes I appreciate that.How ya been?Haven't seen ya around in a while.
> *


Been good bro, jus kinda took a break during the holiday rush. Bak now with some new things lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 09:22 PM~19514879
> *Ok that's bad ass! :wow: Nice notch and set up!
> *


x2 !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 7 2011, 01:13 AM~19528178
> *Been good bro, jus kinda took a break during the holiday rush. Bak now with some new things lol  :biggrin:
> *


Good to see you back bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 7 2011, 10:29 PM~19536211
> *x2 !
> *


Thanx Trend I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the motor done the other day.








Only a few things to finish up before this one goes back in the box until its warm enough to paint.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 13 2011, 10:37 PM~19590119
> *Got the motor done the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 13 2011, 07:37 PM~19590119
> *Got the motor done the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i hate winter cant paint for shit...last year i hung up some plastic in my garage in a square like a closet and stuck a space heater in it to paint my hilux lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.The 55 is back in its box at this point until the spring.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 13 2011, 09:37 PM~19590119
> *Got the motor done the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


Much props on this engine bro !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 14 2011, 09:59 PM~19600573
> *Much props on this engine bro !
> *


Thanx Tone I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well,here is my new project.R-M's 1941 WillysCoupe.
















Its going to be pretty much box stock.I'm going to lower it a bit.Its going to be candy purple I'm thinkin.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Those wheels look bad ass on that Jeremy.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 09:17 PM~19634348
> *Those wheels look bad ass on that Jeremy.
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

So after doing so reference pic searching I decided the Willys would look better shaved of all its trim.








I got rid of all the mold lines,trim,door handle mounting holes,and drip rails.
















These two pics show all of the stuff that was shaved on the drivers side.I haven't decided if I want to do with the taillights yet.Any ideas?
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 21 2011, 10:07 PM~19663404
> *So after doing so reference pic searching I decided the Willys would look better shaved of all its trim.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe french some cadillac bullet tailights in ? :dunno:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good...detail masters has a billet taillight set that has designs alot of hotrods use they are fairly cheap and come with a bunch of diff styles so enough for a bunch of diff cars some of the styles even has a 3rd brake light...
http://www.megahobby.com/streetrodtailligh...tailmaster.aspx


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.Thanx for the ideas as well.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the trunk hinged a few minutes ago.








I know its not sitting perfectly I still need to jam it.








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good...you decide to leave the stock tails?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 26 2011, 10:50 AM~19702237
> *looks good...you decide to leave the stock tails?
> *


Thanx Jake.No,I still haven't decided what to do tails wise yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass work as usual bro....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good, what color or colors ya thinking???? i always liked red and black on those, but that's just me.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 27 2011, 08:37 AM~19711366
> *lookn good, what color or colors ya thinking????  i always liked red and black on those, but that's just me.
> *


Thanx bro.I'm either going candy purple or a metallic purple.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 26 2011, 10:44 AM~19702198
> *Got the trunk hinged a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Great start J
This is what I did with the tail lights. I have the lenses ready too. There's a 1/1 I'm trying to replicate.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 27 2011, 12:21 PM~19712998
> *Great start J
> This is what I did with the tail lights. I have the lenses ready too. There's a 1/1 I'm trying to replicate.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be a killer build.What kit are you using?My interior is different.Are you using the gasser kit?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey J
Yhea moved the tail lights to the trunk. I'm using stone woods cook 41 willys. Let me look for the 1/1. I also added 3/16 to the rear wheel fender and 1/8 to the front. Gives it the lower look. Can't wait to see your build.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 27 2011, 09:21 AM~19711998
> *Thanx bro.I'm either going candy purple of a metallic purple.
> *


do metalic flames then candy over it for some ghost flames


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 27 2011, 08:43 PM~19717064
> *Hey J
> Yhea moved the tail lights to the trunk. I'm using stone woods cook 41 willys. Let me look for the 1/1. I also added 3/16 to the rear wheel fender and 1/8 to the front. Gives it the lower look. Can't wait to see your build.
> *


That would be cool.I'd like to see pics of the one your replicating.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 27 2011, 10:38 PM~19718440
> *do metalic flames then candy over it for some ghost flames
> *


That might be an idea Jake.I've never done flames on a fat fendered build before.Luckily I have an extra Willys body I can test it out on.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 27 2011, 09:38 PM~19718440
> *do metalic flames then candy over it for some ghost flames
> *


so thats how thats done? :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2011, 10:10 AM~19729776
> *so thats how thats done?  :0
> *


lol thats one way


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 28 2011, 08:54 PM~19725950
> *That would be cool.I'd like to see pics of the one your replicating.
> *


Hey J
Here's the the 1/1 I'm replicating.

[


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 1 2011, 02:46 PM~19757258
> *Hey J
> Here's the the 1/1 I'm replicating.
> 
> ...


That one is pretty kool.
Here's my new inspiration for this build.It's going to be as close as I can get it to this on.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

NICE !!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 1 2011, 04:38 PM~19758706
> *NICE !!
> *


both rods look killer guys!! i think the orange and white looks better then the all orange!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sick builds !!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fella I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I found a rear pic of the car.I am wondering what is the best way to do the taillight feature of this car?
Heres the pic.








Any suggestions?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

could prolly just mask it and paint it a dark burgandy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Jake,I never thought of that.I thought I'd have to cut the opening and then create some form of taillight out of some clear red styrene.
Any other ideas fellas?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

or cut it out and use red plastic sheet.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you could cut it out and do that but to get the flushed look i would think just painting it would be the easiest way


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 3 2011, 07:44 PM~19781487
> *I found a rear pic of the car.I am wondering what is the best way to do the taillight feature of this car?
> Heres the pic.
> 
> ...


Do it with a decal that is the correct color and then clear over it.

Thats what I did here...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 4 2011, 09:52 AM~19786573
> *Do it with a decal that is the correct color and then clear over it.
> 
> Thats what I did here...
> ...


shit thats a cool idea actually. or the painted version.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the suggestions fellas.I never even thought of a decal.Time to search through the decal box.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I just realized that I never created a bed floor on the '55 so I built one yesterday.








The air system will consist of 2 compressors and the tank shown.
Well the wife went to the city yesterday to see the MS specialist and this is what she came back with for me.








$100.00 worth of kit and supplies!For my B-Day!!
I never posted this pic up before but this was my X-Mas gift from her.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the Willys is back in the box waiting for warmer weather like the 55 is.So I brought a new build to the bench.Revell's 1965 Chevrolet Chevelle.Its going to be a protouring build which I have choosen the name of:
*<span style=\'color:green\'>"LimeLight"</span>*
















Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn wish my wife would do that for me nice score lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 27 2011, 09:20 PM~19974545
> *damn wish my wife would do that for me nice score lol
> *


You and me both.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow its been a long time since I updated my thread.Here is the progress pics of what I've all got done to *<span style=\'color:green\'>"LIMELIGHT"</span>*
































These pics show the narrowing of the diff to get the rear wheels to fit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's what I've done rear suspension wise.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Now for the front.








































Here's the finalized ride height.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Last set of update pics.
































Thats all for updates right now.The chassis,engine,and exhaust system are in the spray booth right now.Hopefully I'll have more pics later this week.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Jeremy!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2011, 10:30 PM~20412482
> *Looks good Jeremy!
> *


X2

im heading back to work tomorow with my monte ss streetburner and a jevries ls kit..... lets see if i get anything done this week.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2011, 09:30 PM~20412482
> *Looks good Jeremy!
> *


X3


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 24 2011, 10:50 PM~20412178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro this pic says it all .......... Solid !!!!!!!!!!!!


Keep us posted !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 25 2011, 09:30 PM~20419416
> *Bro this pic says it all .......... Solid !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Keep us posted !
> 
> *


Thanx Tony,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the trunk hinged on the chevelle.
















Spray chromed a few pieces with Dupli-color Chrome.
























I should have pics of the motor tomorrow.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

comin along nice bro! Nice stance too.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 2 2011, 11:05 PM~20472798
> *comin along nice bro! Nice stance too.
> *


x2 beefy looking chevelle.. I love the stance..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeremy, I just want to let you know, THIS BITCH IS BAD!!!  Loving the stance.... Any idea on a color?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 2 2011, 10:31 PM~20471401
> *Got the trunk hinged on the chevelle.
> 
> 
> ...



That build is coming along nicely.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 2 2011, 11:31 PM~20471401
> *Got the trunk hinged on the chevelle.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Chevelle. That Duplicolor chrome works great for what i need it for. Looks like its working good for you too. Did you use a basecoat color first?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
Scott I used dupli-color universal black for a base.I also find the lighter you spray the chrome the better the shine.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 3 2011, 04:35 AM~20473483
> *Jeremy, I just want to let you know, THIS BITCH IS BAD!!!   Loving the stance.... Any idea on a color?
> *


It's going to be Lime Ice from Testor's One Coat line.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jeremy, that is lookin killer.... Ride height is perfect for it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2011, 10:34 PM~20480304
> *Damn Jeremy, that is lookin killer.... Ride height is perfect for it.
> *


Thanx James,I appreciate that bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the motor for the Chevelle.I was going to get a 502 for it but decided against it.








All I need to do is add the exhaust to it.Hopefully the weather cooperates for the next few days so I can clear the chassis and start laying some paint on the body.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Just made a large order from Rick @ ScaleDream for the return of this build.
*<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project DeadMans Hand"</span>*








This is going to be a build of my dream truck.It will be back on the bench right after the chevelle is done so hopefully early June.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 17 2011, 08:53 PM~20573692
> *Just made a large order from Rick @ ScaleDream for the return of this build.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>"Project DeadMans Hand"</span>
> 
> ...


Thats a kool name homie !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 17 2011, 09:16 PM~20574448
> *Thats a kool name homie !
> *


Thanx Tone,it's actually the meaning of my screen name.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 17 2011, 07:53 PM~20573692
> *Just made a large order from Rick @ ScaleDream for the return of this build.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>"Project DeadMans Hand"</span>
> 
> ...



whatya say..... year long show down for draggins next year? haha friendly motivation to keep us both building.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 19 2011, 02:28 PM~20586671
> *whatya say..... year long show down for draggins next year? haha friendly motivation to keep us both building.
> 
> 
> ...


You bet Mike.June 1,2011 until ???I should have all my parts by then.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20588970
> *You bet Mike.June 1,2011 until ???I should have all my parts by then.
> *


sounds good, friendly build, anything goes. keep us both motivated


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the chassis done on the chevelle.








Got most of the exhaust done too.








I'm going to install the tailpipes once the body is on the chassis.Any suggestions on how the tailpipes should exit?
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 5 2011, 06:17 PM~20494699
> *Here's the motor for the Chevelle.I was going to get a 502 for it but decided against it.
> 
> 
> ...


clean motor bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2011, 10:17 PM~20601785
> *clean motor bro
> *


Thanx Gil,I appreciate that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Straight out the BACK!! Duallies, with 4inch tips.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin great! angle them out and have em exit in front of the rear tires, cut @ an angle.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 22 2011, 12:12 PM~20603986
> *Straight out the BACK!! Duallies, with 4inch tips.
> *


Thanx bro.That might not be possible with the way the suspension is set-up.But Thanx for your opinion and only time will tell if it will work.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 22 2011, 01:45 PM~20604331
> *lookin great! angle them out and have em exit in front of the rear tires, cut @ an angle.
> *


Thanx Mike.Thats what I was thinking of or have it come straight out in front of the rear wheels. :dunno: But that won't be finalized un til the body is on.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the undies and and the motor bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2011, 10:44 PM~20607462
> *Nice work on the undies and and the motor bro!
> *


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got quite a bit done to the chevelle.The interior is done.
























Got the body painted,foiled,and cleared.








Going to be starting a year long 3 build,build off with Mademan.Here is my line-up for the build off.
1."DeadMans Hand"








2."Layd Out"








And
3."Trouble Maker"








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Got quite a bit done to the chevelle.The interior is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lookin good!!

Im still deciding what im building, haha
1- SS427 shortbox chev
2- either a caddy of some sorts or the LS monte
3- mabey a hilux


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Mike.You got a whole year to figure it out.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my first build of the year done.
































Now to finish the chevelle and get back to my build off builds.
Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx homie,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well Final assembly has started on the chevelle.
















Here is the start of the trunk set-up.








I'm not to sure about the amp.What do you guys think?








Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the amp, but two smaller fosgates would look better side by side. Nice work on the Chevelle though Jer. Shit is SIKK!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I like the amp, but two smaller fosgates would look better side by side. Nice work on the Chevelle though Jer. Shit is SIKK!!


Thanx bro,I appreciate that.
#2 done for the year
































Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio,I appreciate that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:h5: SIKK Shit Jer! You've started off the Year with a BANG bro! 2 Bad ass builds!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :h5: SIKK Shit Jer! You've started off the Year with a BANG bro! 2 Bad ass builds!


Thanx Bro,I appreciate that.Besides my 3 build off build I'm going to try to finish up some of my old started builds.Next up are a 64 T-Bolt and a 55 ford pick up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Chevelle is lookin' *REAL* good !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That Chevelle is lookin' *REAL* good !


Thanx Tone,I appreciate that alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

#3 done for the year.
































Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Last couple builds are shaping up ! Keep it up ! It shows your skills getting better with each one .


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Last couple builds are shaping up ! Keep it up ! It shows your skills getting better with each one .


Thanx Mini,I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> #3 done for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheel choice was perfect for that truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow its been a while since I updated in here.Here's some pics of the build I'm doing for the WonderBread build off.








If I had more time I would be doing a full frame but this time its just getting a backhalf done.
























The wheels are from a R-M 57 Chevy snaptite.Its going to be a metallic red with the original Lil Red graphics.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Going to be starting another project soon beside "Deadmans Hand".Its going to be a pro-touring 1970 Boss 429 Mustang.I got a couple wheel options but need some input.
Choice # 1








Choice # 2








This build is part of the Gearz 2012 contest.So any suggestion would be appreciated.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' the first option. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD ACE!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Number two


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Second set.... Nice work bro... Lmao @ mini's signature..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the input fellas.I'm not sure if I'm still in the Gearz contest though.I got an e-mail the other saying there was something wrong with my entry form i'm just waiting to hear back.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

as much as i like the torque thrusts i like the first set on this better


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> #3 done for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have pics of the undies for this one bro?! im doing one of these for the wonderbuild build off.....i got it to lay out nice, but just wondering how your's look compared to mine.......that straight axel threw me off!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Scratchbuilt c-arms.








Hock this is the only one I could find.I built all new control arms out of paper clips and aluminum tubing.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for your input Jake.I found another possible set of rims for this build.








Has anyone widened a set of these before?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i love those wheels to but still like the first set for this build... dunno why they just look good IMO lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Check the drag lo thread Jeremy.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Last weekend I entered my first contest is almost 20 years and brought home 2 giant peices of hardware.








Me and Mademan were have a build off for this contest but neither of us finish the build we were going to take there.I don't know which build won these trophies as of yet.I wasn't there at pick-up time so I had a friend pick them up and he forgot to take a picture of my winning cars.I will take pics of the cars with their trophies once I find out.I plan on take more builds to this contest next year aswell.Me and Mikme are going to do another friendly build off for next years show.This time one build.We have chosen to build the same car.Here is the car we have chosen.
Revell's 1962 Chevrolet Impala








Here is how mine is going to be done.I'm going to try and replicate this car as close as possible.








I won't be starting this build until after Deadmans Hand is done though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I started to build Deadmans Hand just over 3 years ago.It got put back in the box and sat there for 2 yrs.I brought it back to the bench about 7-8 months ago.So here are some pics to bring everyone up to date on where I am on this build.








Second frame built for this build.








Rear set-up done.








Bagz mocked up.








Sheet metalstyle bed done.
IMG]http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn256/gautreau1971/1984%20GMC%20Short%20Box/DreamTruckBuildUp42.jpg[/IMG]
Built 2 5 gallon air tanks.








One of 2 scratchbuilt Air Zenith compessors.








Compressors and tanks mocked-up together.
I'm working onthe bodywork on the outer bed and filling the seams on the bedfloor so that it looks like all one piece.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Very nice work Jeremy.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro I appreciate it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

very nice fabrication!! u need to cast them compressors:thumbsup: nobody really offers a clean casting on those. i know id pick up a couple:biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx, I appreciate that.Not going to cast them.I enjoy building them from scratch.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Update on "Deadmans Hand"
I got the bed pretty much ready for the final prime session.I have to get rid of a few pinhole in the tailgate.








Mocked-up the taillight to see how my vision turned out.








Started jamming the doorsills.








Going to try and finish off the bed and jam the rest of the doors in the next couple days.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Damn that truck is badass looks better with every update


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx jake I appreciate it bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James I appreciate it bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the doors hinged finally.I hinged the passenger side first.
















Here are just some random shots of the doors oped and closed.
































Just a mock up shot of the truck all back together.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks badass,nice fabrication.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice i like the added detail with the battery trays.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! Sick!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Small update.Got rid of the vent windows.
Before








After








Hopefully if it quit raining I can get the cab primed.I shaved the inside of the hood aswell.Does anyone have a tutorial on how to reverse hinge ahood?
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

clean...........


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Trend,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got it all primed now.








Stated on a new firewall.Then I'll be modifying the core support to accept the reversed hinges.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Reverse hinged the hood tonight
















Going to start on the new cab floor on thursday.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the cab floor base done tonight.
















Next up will be the rearwall/sub-enclosure and center console once I get more sheet styrene.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats sweet bro liking where this truck is going.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That Trokita is looking good homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin killer nice job on the floor and the hood hinges


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally got some motivation to build.I scratch built the front upper and lower control arms.








Started building the trans tunnel/ctr console.








I hope to create something that looks like its all one piece with the ctr console and the sub-enclosure behind the seats.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man jeremy that truck is going to be bad ass when it's all done, u sure are putting in some mad skills onit. keep up the killer work.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Matt.
New update.I finished the tunnel,I still need to smooth it out.








I cut the vent windows off.








I test fitted the dash.I need to shim it a little to get it to fit perfectly.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looks badass,nice fabrication.


X2 homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx homie I appreciate that.
Slowly making progress on the interior of the truck.The pics show how I would like the interior to look.








Start of the box.








Face on and subs mocked up in place.








The skull will be a switchbox in the near future.








The seats I am using are from an AMT 1966 Nova.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a little bit done since my last post.I built my own door panels.
























I swapped the seat out for a set out of a diecast.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got more done to my Layed out Lil Red Express.Got the ride height set.
















It sits 3 scale inches of the ground in the front and 5 scale inches in the rear.
Mocked up the 5.7l hemi in it today.








With my "Deadmans Hand" build I started to test fit the engine in the frame so I knew where to run the exhaust.








Then tested to check clearences with the body.








And the hood didn't fit.








So the process of installing a cowl scoop began.
















Forgot to take a pic of the giant hole I cut.
















Now to start the sanding and priming process.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell of a lot of progress on this bro. I got this kit and just couldn't see it slammed down.. ya got it just right. Think im gonna make mine a 4x4.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hell of a lot of progress on this bro. I got this kit and just couldn't see it slammed down.. ya got it just right. Think im gonna make mine a 4x4.


Thanx Brian I appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jeremy! Nice work!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James,I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the motor almost wrapped up.Need to figure out where to run the rad hoses though.
















Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Got more done to my Layed out Lil Red Express.Got the ride height set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat bed ya gonna use


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

trucks lookin' REAL good !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow do I feel bad for not responding to this thread for over a month.
Custom not sure which build your asking about but the Dodge is going to have a step side and the Chevy will have a fleetside box.
Thanx Tony.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Now for a progress update on the Lil Red.The frame is at the roller stage.








Hemi is all assembled.








Teaser mock-up.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Small update on my Lil Red build.I got the interior done.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Started another project yesterday.This will be my first commissioned build.I started out with this.








I took two short beds.








I cut the front section out.








Then I cut the taillight section off.








Then I added 1/4" from the rear of the second box to the first box.








Then I added 9/16" from the front of the secon box to the first box.








You can see the difference.I put the box from "Deadmans Hand" to compare.
Here is a mock-up with my end result.I still need to bodywork the bed.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost forgot Here is what the truck looks like that I need to replicate.








Thatnx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lil Red is almost done.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice work homie...clean paint....lookin good on the replica too, great start:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Coast I appreciate that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Almost forgot Here is what the truck looks like that I need to replicate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They better be paying good for that truck. Cuz if not I'd have said NO just cuz the paint job is so gay. Good luck finding those shitty ass rims too.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> They better be paying good for that truck. Cuz if not I'd have said NO just cuz the paint job is so gay. Good luck finding those shitty ass rims too.


Yeah we've already agreed on the price.My customer like the rims in the mock up.I'm just going to remove the spikes.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lil Red is done.
#1 of the year.Better late then never.
























Mainly needs just a little clean up on the outside.
















I still need to add the air system though.
Thanx for lookin
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been trying to be at my bench at least an hour a day lately.Here is what I got done today.








I started to lay out the exhaust on "Deadmans Hand"
For my commissioned build I got the ride height set.








Started playing around with a new build.Probably won't start it soon but thought it looked cool in mock up.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That extended bed is sick,clean projects .


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Started to build the bench seat for my long box build.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Seat looks good bro and im diggin the 300!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James I appreciate it.With the 300 I wanted to build it as something other thana "baller" style.I think I have found the route I want to go............eventually.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Seat looks good bro and im diggin the 300!


X2 homie!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 homie!


Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the white base coat laid down today.
















Letting the paint cure for a few days before I start laying out the graphics.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Consistent quality up in here.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Consistent quality up in here.


Thanx Tonio I appreciate that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

All your projects look tight:nicoderm:,man


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> All your projects look tight:nicoderm:,man


Thanc I appreciate that.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> I've been trying to be at my bench at least an hour a day lately.Here is what I got done today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LWB C/10 is looking good homie , 300,on the whites and steelies is original, clean


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

97xenissan said:


> LWB C/10 is looking good homie , 300,on the whites and steelies is original, clean


Thanx I appreciate that.Like I said previously,I wanted to be different with my 300 build.That will be one that will see bench time in 2013 eventually.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the engine all assembled and wired.








I just need to touch up the paint in a couple areas.
After this customer build is done I have a second on to start in the new year.Here is a pic of it.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Started masking the body today.








This is just the start.I'll post everything masked up tomorrow before it goes back in the booth.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well this build is all masked up and ready for the spray booth later today.
























I will have to mask the box again because of another color.It is only on the hood and box.
Thanx For lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well this paint job was off to a good start.But then karma woke up.
























In the next day or so this build will meet the purple pond.I have never stated that I was a better painter or builder then anyone.This just proves I now know my painting limitations.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well since this build is sitting in the purple pond.








I kept working on some other areas of this build the interior is done.
























I installed the rad support.








I started building the dual exhaust system and scratchbuilt the driveshaft.








Hopefully I'll have the exhaust finished tonight.Then the driveshaft and suspensions can go on.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a little more done. Built a phantom grille.








Got the frame all assembled and sittin on all fours.








Just waiting on the body to finish soaking in the purple pond.Should be able to start repainting the body next week.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally got to work on something for myself.Got a little bit done to "Deadmans Hand"
Took a skull from Scale Dreams and turned it into a switch box.








Scratchbuilt a driveshaft.








Then found out there was very little clearence for the driveshaft so the lower section of the x-member got modified.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well almost ready to go round 2 on my commissioned build.2 out of 3 parts are out of the pond.The cab should be out soon.Just need to sand the body down again.I will own this paint job this time.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well got everything out of the purple pond last night.








The cab and hood need minor sanding after this round of primer.The box needs some work.








Okay so a lot of work.








Should have it reprimed and the white base down by tomorrow night.If all goes well.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio.
"Deadmans Hand" is pretty much completely primed.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Made a few more pieces for my "Deadman" build.
I made a rear license plate holder.








Also build a rear notch cover.This will be painted metal-specks silver,then I'll make them look like playing cards(aces n eights),then spray metal cast red on top.








I'll be in the paint booth later today respraying the bed on my long box build and the frame on "Deadman"
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
I got the white basecoat layed down on my customer build again.Next week I'll start masking and respraying the graphics.








I got the silver and gel pen design layed down on the rear notch cover.








Just need to spray the metalcast red and clear on it.
Got the frame painted aswell.








Just need to touch up a couple spots then its time for clear and assembly.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin' good.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice work, man that frame is hulky!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
Got the bed remask the other day.








Hope tp have the cab redone in the next couple days.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished masking thecab again.








Hope to start respraying the whole truck within the next 12 hours.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice and steady up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio.
I decide to do something different with Deadmans grille.








I went speed grille instead of a billet style.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx Tonio.
> I decide to do something different with Deadmans grille.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx Tonio.
> I decide to do something different with Deadmans grille.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is bad as hell!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio,I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got some paintin done today.
Started to respray my longbox build.
























Still have a couple more rounds of spraying left on these parts.
Painted Deadmans frame and notch cover aswell.
















The top of the frame still needs to be cleared.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin clean homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Dammit another failed paint attemp.








Oh well going to start on this as a stress reliever.








Not sure what route it will take but I'm thinkin' old school.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: what happened bro?


Go old school on the 48 homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The pinkish color is Krylon and it reacted with the testors one shot clear I used to seal the tape.
For the 48 I'm going metal specks copper with a flat clear and pinstiping on the hood and trunk.It will have black steelies with the wide whites.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the rear seciton of Deadmans Hand mostly assembled today.








Going to start puttin the front together tomorrow.
I had posted that I was going to start on the 48 next but I decided this would be first.








Hope to have it done by the end of March.
Here is what inspired the Impala build.








I'm hoping to have Deadman done by the end of February.HOPEFULLY.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Just need to build the exhaust system and the chassis is complete.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Finished laying the exhaust out.








Just need to finish up a few thing before I can install them permanently.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Diggin' these!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio,I appreciate it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

That build is coming along nicely!

Too bad about the paint. Drop the body in the the purple potion and come back swingin'!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
Yeah that was round 2 with this paint job.The box and hood are in the pond right now.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got a 66 Impala from a friend that had the same happen to him. Sprayed with Krylon and it went south. His reacted so bad it did what look like wrinkles in the plastic. It took a week of sitting in the purple bath to put a dent in the paint. I'm trying my hand at some things on it now. I'll try and post pics and add to one of my build threads.

Hopefully round #3 goes better.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.It should be out of the pond in the next day or so.Then the fun begins all over again.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Got the rear seciton of Deadmans Hand mostly assembled today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frame is incredible bro. love that 62 project too :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Dig I appreciate it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Finished laying the exhaust out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks what happen to the paint job
frame is looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good homie nice projects


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The chassis looks great, hopefully the third times the charm on the paint.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.I'm just waiting on the box to finish up in the pond then I can attempt round 3.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Started on my first big rig build.So far I've got the block painted.








It was like Christmas yesterday at my bench.All the conversion parts showed up from P & P Resin.Really great casting.








Thanxfor lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Started on my first big rig build.So far I've got the block painted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be tight!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
THe Cummins is all assembled.








Next I'm going to be stretching the wheelbase 30 scale inches.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO FOR DAT INFO ON THIM BIG RIG's uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
I have to make a correction to a statement I made in my previous post.I found out from a very knowledgable Peterbilt build that I don't have to stretch the frame on this build.Sorry if I misslead anyone to believe that this was going to be a stretched build Next rig build will be stretched though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Little progress on "Deadman".
I got 3 coats of meat specks silver laid down.








Next week will be 3 coats of metalcast red.
Thanx foor lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Frame is all assembled on the 389.It will hit the booth next week.








Thanx forlookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Fresh out of the booth.
















Still needs to be cleared though.
Got the dash almost done.I just need to add the photo-reduced head unit.








The DM Toxic steering wheel is all assembled.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Head unit is installed.








Installed the speaker pods on the doors.








I'm going to flock the lower section of the door.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, this thing is more detailed than my 1:1!!! Terrific work Jeremy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice lookin good bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Like that color combo on the interior, thats sweet!

Imma be followin the build on your Pete, I used to drive over the road so truck builds always have my interest.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice red. Would you tell us the name and maker?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
The red is from the Dupli-Color Metal-Cast line.I sprayed it over their Metal Specks silver.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Put some time in on the Peterbilt tonight.








The kit comes with a 63" bunk.The real truck has a 48" bunk.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Fresh out of the booth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn bad ass color!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
Small update on the Peterbilt.








The sides are chopped down on the bunk.I just need to chop up the top.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Attempted to chop up the bunk roof tonight.










I think I succeeded.
Now to just glue it back together.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work Jeremy!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James I appreciate it.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

The sleeper looks like it's gettin there. I'm diggin it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.This is my first ever big rig build. So hopefully it goes as planned.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a serious case of modellers A.D.D right now. I have a total of 4 builds on my bench right now that are all being worked.
1. Commissioned long box build.
2.Deadmans Hand 
3.Commissioned Peterbilt 389.
4.1962 Impala Pro-Touring 
Heres what I got done on the Impala.
I shaved some fender trim mounting holes.








I painted the center of the pegasus t's.








The chassis is all painted.








The main colour is Dupli-Color Clover Green Pearl
The frame is done with Testors Gloss Black bottle paint
The tank is done in Testors Aluminum bottle paint.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Projects are lookin great Jeremy loving the way dead man is coming out


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Ben I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got to spend some time in the booth today.
























Got the bunk assembled on the 389 as well.








I still need to bodywork it before paint.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey man, nice work! A little constructive criticism though, is the hood on the semi a little long? It maybe its just the pic


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope,the truck is has a longer hood on it.This hood is part of a resin conversion kit.Thanx I appreciate the compliment aswell.
Just noticed that I posted 2 pics of the cab.Here is a pic of the box.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Got to spend some time in the booth today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn! damn! nice and wet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thamx I appreciate that.
Had to mock-up the body on the chassis.








Started to remask my commissioned long box build.








Hopefully it turns out.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Round 2 of masking is all done.








The frame on the 389 is all assembled.








Had to do a size comparison to Deadman.Got the engine in the 389's frame aswell.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got some more done to my commissioned builds today.
Started building some rear tub fenders out of rattle can lids.








The paint job on the long box build is finally starting to co-operate.
Final round of masking done.








Just need to wetsand the hood to knock the paint edges down.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rides are lookin good!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Great progress bro!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay so been really busy with my 2 customer build.
Had a few tape blow outs but I am fixing them.








Now for the Pete.
The fenders have been based.
















I added the lower cab and bunk trim.








I got the whole truck based in white and the fenders cleared.
















Then masked it all off.








Here is where I am now.








As you can see there is blow outs but I can fix them.These happened because I didn't get the tape to form properly to the door trim.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

What kind of tape you using bro? I ask because I've had similar problems in the past and I found that 3M 1/4 wide vinyl body tape will contour, crease, curve, whatever pretty easily. I found it at a auto parts store but most have it behind the counter rather than out on the rack with the other painting stuff for some reason.

I like the paint scheme and colors you chose. If I was still drivin' over the road I could roll a Pete like that . I'd have to have some long chrome tanks with matching colored end pads, big Texas bumper and enough lights to require and extra altenator :biggrin:

Good looking build so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.Funny that you mention the 1/4 in 3M tape thats exactly what I used to mask this off.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmm, well aint that some sh#t!. Dang, normally that stuff works like a charm. Well good luck on the touch up, looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx.I got it touched up last night.I laid the first coat of clear tonight then foil tomorrow.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

First build of the year finished.








































In its case ready to got to its new home.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Update on the Pete.








14" drop visor and 5 " chopped look
















Scratchbuilt super road train bumper.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> First build of the year finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


came out clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> First build of the year finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some crazy ish right there Jeremy! dope


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
Build # 2 of 2013








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome theme on the pickup bro!! Like that digital army camo look on the side. Looking good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
Got to finally put sometime in on Deadman.
The floor,center console and lower section of the doors are now flocked.
















I foiled the taillight housings for hopefully a more realistic reflection affect.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx I appreciate that.
> Got to finally put sometime in on Deadman.
> The floor,center console and lower section of the doors are now flocked.
> 
> ...


very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man keep up the great work, that big rig is nice, I likes, can't wait to see dead man finished.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Dig.
Thanx Matt.
Went to a car show today and it lit a fire under my asss to get building.
Took these pics earlier this week of Deadman.








































Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried polishing for the first time on Deadman.








Let me know how I did.
Mocked up the black center rims under the Impala.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx Dig.
> Thanx Matt.
> Went to a car show today and it lit a fire under my asss to get building.
> Took these pics earlier this week of Deadman.
> ...


the skul, that's dope man


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the cab all polished now.
















Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the ride height set on the 62 Impala.








Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
Started on the motor for the 62.Mocked up the Hilborn set up. Not sure what color to paint it yet. The colours I'm thinking are either black, another shade of green or gold. What is your guys opinion?

Took the bed of Deadman out of the pond yesterday.
Only had to reattach one wheel tub.

It is now reprimed.Just waiting on it to dry to see what else I have to fix.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

nice work bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that. Finally got to put some build time in.
I've got the 409 painted and have started to assemble it.


I've started another commissioned build aswell.

60 Series Detroit that wasn't used on my last rig build.


Constellation conversion kit I ordered from Auslowe.


Where I am at this point.

Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.
Had a bit of a set-back yesterday. My conversion kit showed up from Auslowe in Australia. After reviewing the instructions for the conversion, I had to disassemble the whole front of the truck.

Here is a shot of the kit from Auslowe.

The resin pieces are soaking right now so no real progress yet on this on.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Been a minute since I checked your thread....still puttin' down some nice builds. Looking forward to see how Deadman turns out..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Christopher, I appreciate that. I have some bobywork to redo on the tailgate of Deadman then I can get it repainted.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All the work up in here is clean as it to be expected!! Keep up the great work bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio, I appreciate it.

Test fitted the hood on the Impala to make sure it cleared the Hilborn. Fits perfectly.
I'm back to where I was a week ago on my commissioned western star build.

On another build,the box for Deadman will be in the spraybooth tomorrow for primer again.
Thanx for lookin'
Jeremy


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Test fitted the hood on the Impala to make sure it cleared the Hilborn. Fits perfectly.
> Jeremy


nice shot. should be a sweet 63 when ya get it finished. ive been building for years and ive never used the scale pulleys. are you getting these from ebay? really adds that extra detail to the finished product great job


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

I like how those pulleys look. Definitely compliments the motor and more depth of detail. I wish I had test fit the Ross Gibson motor I put in my 66 build before I painted the body as the hood will not completely shut. :facepalm:I agree with customcoupe, that is cool angle on the pic you took.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Christopher J said:


> I like how those pulleys look. Definitely compliments the motor and more depth of detail. I wish I had test fit the Ross Gibson motor I put in my 66 build before I painted the body as the hood will not completely shut. :facepalm:I agree with customcoupe, that is cool angle on the pic you took.


can you shave some of the oil pan down?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
Customcoupe, its actually a 62. I got the pulleys from Scaledreams.com.
Chris, after I had fittment problems with the RG 502 in Deadman and had to modify the hood. I always test fit now.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx I appreciate that. Finally got to put some build time in.
> I've got the 409 painted and have started to assemble it.
> 
> 
> ...



Beast-mode status up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------

